# NHL 2017 Season Thread



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Game On!

Flames at Oilers be on the TV here tonight.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Go LEAFS! This year I bought Rogers NHL so the stupid Habs don't black out all my games.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The Leafs will not win the Cup.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Well done Leafs and I hope the Jets got a nice wake-up call out of the deal.
So much for the vaunted pre-season power play.
MJF$#


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

McDavid with the 1st Hat trick by an Oiler on opening night. He's faster than last year too.

Didn't realize Leafs picked up Marleau. Don't know if you Leafers have watched him much, but he's been awesome since day 1 with the Sharks. He's getting up there in age, but he'll make stuff happen. Good depth signing for you guys.

I still hate the Leafs though...haha


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

That was great but it made me nervous, what happens if the guy is ever out? Team better be just as good and step up. 
I didn't realize the Flames picked up Smith, damn I thought he was great with a terrible team around him last season, he played well tonight. They got Jagr too, should be interesting. 
Leafs blow.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

vadsy said:


> Leafs blow.


Where's Leafblower?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jb welder said:


> Where's Leafblower?


Making use of his fantastical gift in the political forum.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

It seems that hatricks are easy to score when it's the first game of the season. Hatricks for everyone! Now let's watch some highlights of Pittsburgh getting smashed 10-1.


----------



## Farmboyjo (Aug 26, 2016)

keto said:


> Game On!
> 
> Flames at Oilers be on the TV here tonight.


Oilers home opener already?? Boy, that seemed to come up a lot faster than the last 10 years...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Leafs offense looks to be the real deal...I was really concerned with the sophomore jinx.
Defense is still shaky though. Andersen better come up big and stay healthy.

Mcdavid is a superstar. I don't know if I'm a believer in the Oilers, but saying that this kid is the "next Crosby" IMO doesn't do him justice. But that will be diminished if he isn't on a team that can legitimately challenge for Cups (not just make the playoffs). very likeable guy as well.

This could be a real strong year for Canadian teams for a change. Honestly the only ones that IMO will struggle to keep up, are MTL and Van. Maybe WPG.
The rest (TML, CAL, EDM, OTT) should be exciting.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm not sure what Oiler games are like when they visit the Leafs at the ACC (ACK? ), but it gets interesting here in Edmonton when you guys visit Edmonton. Half the rink is Oil fans, other half Leafs.....at least it was that way in the Decade of Darkness. Not so sure now though. I'd love to see the Oil meet the Leafs in the finals one day though. That would be f***ing special indeed.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

The goalie on my beer league team moved out here from TO a few years ago...yes, he's a Leaves fan. We had a game Wednesday night and he strolled into the dressing room with a shit-eating grin on his face after his beloved Leaves dismantled the Jets. He proceeded to have one of the worst games I've seen him play since he's played with us...it was painful to watch. Afterwards we suggested he ditch the team jersey and wear a Leaves jersey instead as opposing players (not much love for the Leaves out here) might be excited to hit him square in the maple leaf, over and over again! He chuckled a little and then left. We'll see what jersey he wears next game...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

johnnyshaka said:


> The goalie on my beer league team moved out here from TO a few years ago...yes, he's a Leaves fan. We had a game Wednesday night and he strolled into the dressing room with a shit-eating grin on his face after his beloved Leaves dismantled the Jets. He proceeded to have one of the worst games I've seen him play since he's played with us...it was painful to watch. Afterwards we suggested he ditch the team jersey and wear a Leaves jersey instead as opposing players (not much love for the Leaves out here) might be excited to hit him square in the maple leaf, over and over again! He chuckled a little and then left. We'll see what jersey he wears next game...


TML and MTL fans take the cake for being the most annoying. 
Although Van fans were almost up there too when they had a decent team.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Diablo said:


> TML and MTL fans take the cake for being the most annoying.
> Although Van fans were almost up there too when they had a decent team.


I don't like Van fans the most, or team for that matter. I've worked with Leaf fans and it's been just fine but I still like to carry out the healthy part of the rivalry.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

johnnyshaka said:


> The goalie on my beer league team moved out here from TO a few years ago...yes, he's a Leaves fan. We had a game Wednesday night and he strolled into the dressing room with a shit-eating grin on his face after his beloved Leaves dismantled the Jets. He proceeded to have one of the worst games I've seen him play since he's played with us...it was painful to watch. Afterwards we suggested he ditch the team jersey and wear a Leaves jersey instead as opposing players (not much love for the Leaves out here) might be excited to hit him square in the maple leaf, over and over again! He chuckled a little and then left. We'll see what jersey he wears next game...



Um, you do realize that typing 'Leaves' as if it is the correct spelling simply demonstrates that you don't know how to spell?


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Ottocorrect.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

colchar said:


> Um, you do realize that typing 'Leaves' as if it is the correct spelling simply demonstrates that you don't know how to spell?


If using the correct pluralisation of 'leaf' is offensive to you then I just might carry on being offensive to make my grade four teacher proud.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

johnnyshaka said:


> If using the correct pluralisation of 'leaf' is offensive to you then I just might carry on being offensive to make my grade four teacher proud.


Its just the right amount of ribbing.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

vadsy said:


> I don't like Van fans the most, or team for that matter. I've worked with Leaf fans and it's been just fine but I still like to carry out the healthy part of the rivalry.


Speaking of Van...ugh.

Let's go!


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

johnnyshaka said:


> If using the correct pluralisation of 'leaf' is offensive to you then I just might carry on being offensive to make my grade four teacher proud.



Trust me, your fourth grade teacher isn't proud because that isn't the correct pluralization.

I teach English at the college level so let me give you a quick lesson.........when pluralizing a word that ends in 'f' you change the 'f' to 'v' and add 'es' *except* when pluralizing a proper noun. Those are never changed and, since 'Maple Leafs' is a name, it is a proper noun and therefore should not be changed.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Let me stop you there...'Maple Leaf' is not a proper noun, it's a bad word.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

And easy on my grade four teacher...she was the best...she gave both my best buddy and I an Oilers t-shirt for our birthday...not easy to find in Ottawa in the '80's!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Has colchar mentioned he's a teacher at the highest levels of academia? Oh yes, of course he has. He's super smart.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

johnnyshaka said:


> And easy on my grade four teacher...she was the best...she gave both my best buddy and I an Oilers t-shirt for our birthday...not easy to find in Ottawa in the '80's!


 ...except at the dollar stores.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Somebody break up those Golden Knights...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

zontar said:


> Somebody break up those Golden Knights...


I can't get used to their uniforms. I suppose when the Mighty Ducks came into the league, they seemed at least as silly.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Diablo said:


> I can't get used to their uniforms. I suppose when the Mighty Ducks came into the league, they seemed at least as silly.


If not sillier than the Knights...
But I was jokingly referring to them starting 2-0


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

zontar said:


> If not sillier than the Knights...
> But I was jokingly referring to them starting 2-0


I know...I went off on a tangent as I so often do . But to your point, LVs roster looks pretty good for an expansion team.

Heck of a TML game last night. Even Auston got excited at the end!


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

The Leafs got spanked by the Devils. As a leafs fan I think that is a good thing as this team needs to learn that they aren't the '84 Oilers and that they need to play defence, to say nothing of staying out of the box. I expect them to rebound from that game and to put it to the Habs on Saturday. I just hope that Price doesn't play out of his mind because, if he does, nothing the Leafs do will matter and Montreal might have a chance.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I expect they were taught a lesson by that loss. Not doubt the coach gave them one 

Hopefully they'll put the boots to the Habs on Saturday


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Not new for this season, but I still think it's weird that both Ontario teams have goalies named Anderson (both very good).
Whenever they play I'm reminded of the South Park bit with Terrance & Phillip and the "Roughriders vs the Roughriders". Maybe a bit trying for the commentators though.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Diablo said:


> I know...I went off on a tangent as I so often do . But to your point, LVs roster looks pretty good for an expansion team.
> 
> Heck of a TML game last night. Even Auston got excited at the end!


And thy've starte 3-0
WHo knows--maybe they'll go 3-79...
(I doubt that)

But we'll see how long this lasts


----------



## luigim (Nov 11, 2014)

I'd take back Kessel before I'd even listen to what Kovalchuk has to say about playing for the Leafs! Just say no Lou, just say NO!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

luigim said:


> I'd take back Kessel before I'd even listen to what Kovalchuk has to say about playing for the Leafs! Just say no Lou, just say NO!


I agree, but TML don't need either of them now...lots of firepower. Its defense that needs shoring up. they are the opposite of MTL.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

jb welder said:


> Not new for this season, but I still think it's weird that both Ontario teams have goalies named Anderson (both very good).
> Whenever they play I'm reminded of the South Park bit with Terrance & Phillip and the "Roughriders vs the Roughriders". Maybe a bit trying for the commentators though.


The Ottawa name reminded me of a tough lumberjack riding a log down the Ottawa River while the Saskatchewan name made me think of a tough cowboy riding a bronco... or a bad driving tractor.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

As a Habs fan, I feel like I am living in the Twilight zone. Price is and always has been a mediocre player who has no heart. He won one Olympic medal with the best hockey team ever assembled. I could have played nets for that team and won the Gold. Yet he is now "THE BEST IN THE WORLD"!!!
There is no such thing. All goaltenders have good games, and bad games.

I don't understand how this happened. 

The NHL has changed to a faster, more skilled game. The last all star game before the new format was something like 16-15. 
So what does the idiot GM do? Make a crappy goalie the highest paid player on the team. Its gonna be the Scott Gomez thing all over again. In two or three years we won't be able to trade him for a bag of used pucks with that ridiculous contract.
Oh well, maybe in 8 years I can start hoping again.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

capnjim said:


> As a Habs fan, I feel like I am living in the Twilight zone. Price is and always has been a mediocre player who has no heart. He won one Olympic medal with the best hockey team ever assembled. I could have played nets for that team and won the Gold. Yet he is now "THE BEST IN THE WORLD"!!!
> There is no such thing. All goaltenders have good games, and bad games.
> 
> I don't understand how this happened.
> ...


I am not a Habs fan but I think Price is just going through a bad spot. Add to this, that Montreal can't score much, they made a mistake with the Subban/Weber trade and they have some serious problems.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Here we go with the Anderson vs Andersen.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

While I think Price is slightly overrated, I don't think that's the problem. They just have too much money tied up in him, and too little offence.
They remind me of the Panthers when they had a young Luongo. Ya you've got a great goalie, but so what?
Time for a rebuild.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Diablo said:


> While I think Price is slightly overrated, I don't think that's the problem. They just have too much money tied up in him, and too little offence.



A few days ago the Habs were leading the NHL in shots on goal, they just can't put them in the net.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

colchar said:


> A few days ago the Habs were leading the NHL in shots on goal, they just can't put them in the net.


quality offence, then.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Oilers 2-5, for 4 points, and only Arizona 0-7-1 for 1 and Montreal 1-6-1 for 3 have fewer. All the media says don't panic, while publishing articles saying why didnt we do this and we gotta do that.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Diablo said:


> quality offence, then.



If it was one player you could simply say that they are snake-bitten. But when it is the whole team?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I know I'm going to get ridiculed for this.... "_typical whiny Leafs fan_", but that Mathews goal last night was a good goal!! Yes, Hyman did make contact with Raata, but he had time to "regroup" and get set for the Mathews shot. This reminds me of the "_should have been disallowed according to the rules of the day, but wasn't, goal, Brett Hull scored to win the cup for Dallas"_. And I don't mean this particular goal, I mean the whole thing the NHL seems to be doing this year. The league will never get the goaltender interference parameters right. It won't change again until the playoffs when something is actually on the line, and the rule is proven to be flawed. 

As a reality check, I asked a friend who is a massive Ottawa fan, and hates the Leafs. Even *he* said it was a good goal. 

I was a goalie. Not of any elite level, but I played when there was zero protection! I got run over a lot, and there certainly has to be something in place, but I think they had a better grip on it last year when the replay would show if enough time passed between the contact, and the shot. I think last nights replays showed there was, but the refs said "No".

The refs are not supposed to affect the outcome of a game, and last night, they did!


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I decided a couple of years ago that you just have to ignore the reffing.

It’s really hard, especially when you play Pittsburgh and they can murder you, or when your guy gets penalties just for being the biggest man on the ice.

But generally it’s a wash.

It would be great if they got rid of all video review and just got the game over with. Let the call on the ice stand and go on with the game, but have Toronto phone in to clear up the most egregious calls, so Toronto has the final say, that was blatant offside or whatever, blow the horn, stop the game and reset the clock.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Watched that goal...had no team in the fight. I Thought it was a good call. Don't spear him in the first place. Maybe deserved a penalty! Your frustration though is something that all fans can relate to at points during the season.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

leftysg said:


> Watched that goal...had no team in the fight. I Thought it was a good call. Don't spear him in the first place.* Maybe deserved a penalty*! Your frustration though is something that all fans can relate to at points during the season.


I can't find the "_unlike_" button!

Kidding of course, and thanks for the nonpartisan view. Wait, you said you had "no team in the fight", but that doesn't mean you had no hate in your heart for the Leafs. "End of the 402"... Detroit fan?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

SWLABR said:


> I can't find the "_unlike_" button!
> 
> Kidding of course, and thanks for the nonpartisan view. Wait, you said you had "no team in the fight", but that doesn't mean you had no hate in your heart for the Leafs. "End of the 402"... Detroit fan?


Sarnia Stings. No fight but plenty of sting.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

capnjim said:


> Price is and always has been a mediocre player who has no heart.


I thought I should refresh this in case you have an impending dinner date with crow.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

jb welder said:


> I thought I should refresh this in case you have an impending dinner date with crow.


Huh? One good game against a crappy team?? Come back to me when they win the cup.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Because anyone who doesn't win the cup is mediocre? I'll be honest, I'm not his biggest fan, and sometimes question how much his heart is in it. Sometimes he has mediocre games, stretches, even seasons.
But to say he _is and always has been_ a mediocre (by definition "not very good") player, you have to be either:
a) joking, which is ok, but we have emoticons for that 
b)not much of an objective hockey fan
I understand your frustration and share some of your disappointment, but he is at the very least a good player.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

When I saw Carey Price play at the Olympics he was about as good as a goalie can be.

However, I wonder if he is having problems dealing with the pressure that is on him. I used to play goal on my local teams and that was one of my biggest obstacles. Being a highly paid player and supposing to be the best in the world has got to put a lot of pressure on a young man no matter how good he is.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

SWLABR said:


> I can't find the "_unlike_" button!
> 
> Kidding of course, and thanks for the nonpartisan view. Wait, you said you had "no team in the fight", but that doesn't mean you had no hate in your heart for the Leafs. "End of the 402"... Detroit fan?


Go Sting indeed! Not a Wings fan though. I grew up in Windsor, but had three buds who were a Leaf, Bruins and Habs fan. I wasn't going to skew the balance so when I started collecting hockey cards (about grade 2 walkin to the store after school) I opened a pack and saw this red, white and blue uni with the team name Rangers. I thought that was a cool name so ever since its been Lets Go Rangers.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Don Cherry clips.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Agree or disagree--Don Cherry was entertaining--and that was his purpose...

(And the suits--wow--not quite what he later became know for (Overall))


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> When I saw Carey Price play at the Olympics he was about as good as a goalie can be.
> 
> However, I wonder if he is having problems dealing with the pressure that is on him. I used to play goal on my local teams and that was one of my biggest obstacles. Being a highly paid player and supposing to be the best in the world has got to put a lot of pressure on a young man no matter how good he is.


if he was in his first or 2nd year in the league, that might be plausible...but if he hasn't gotten used to it by now (and id say he has based on most of his play and his title as the "best goalie in the world") then he never will.
hes just human....we all go through good spells and bad spells. Its tougher as a goalie because 1 small mistake and it can cost the game. 2-3 mistakes in a night and youre a bum. 
IMO, the simple fact is, MTL overestimates its own talent. time for a GM change.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

zontar said:


> Agree or disagree--Don Cherry was entertaining--and that was his purpose...
> 
> (And the suits--wow--not quite what he later became know for (Overall))


Very entertaining.
coaches corner is "quiet time" in our house so I can hear him.
I don't like the way he belittles maclean though. Its unbecoming to him and sets a bad example to kids. On his short spot on 590 radio every day he has a very different tone towards Brian Williams.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Diablo said:


> IMO, the simple fact is, MTL overestimates its own talent. time for a GM change.


I think another part of the problem is Hab fans (yes I'm one) are always hoping for another 'savior' goalie to come along. 
Sorry, it takes a whole team. Another Roy is not likely for a long time, if ever. And as much as we thought so when we were kids, Dryden didn't win those cups all by his lonesome (when he wasn't sleeping leaning on his stick  ).


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Carey didn't carry the Habs very far last night but Andersen kept enough Penguins from scoring that the Leafs penned another win.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

jb welder said:


> I think another part of the problem is Hab fans (yes I'm one) are always hoping for another 'savior' goalie to come along.
> Sorry, it takes a whole team. Another Roy is not likely for a long time, if ever. And as much as we thought so when we were kids, Dryden didn't win those cups all by his lonesome (when he wasn't sleeping leaning on his stick  ).


Indeed Dryden had arguably the greatest talent pool in front of him for the decade he played. I'm not a Habs fan but they won more Cups in that decade than I can remember my team ever winning so no question that this hockey fan must offer respect to that incarnation of the Habs. Interesting about Dryden,when I read his bio, was that he took a whole year off to article for a law firm because he didn't like the contract Uncle Sam offered him. Can you imagine the media explosion that would have caused today!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

^ oh, it was a big deal at the time. All the papers, TV, and radio. Just no internet. 

We lived in Mtl for 2 years when I was a kid. Lucky me, the only game dad took me to was during that holdout year. I got to see Michel Plasse vs Rogie Vachon in a 4-4 Mtl-LA tie.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

keto said:


> ^ oh, it was a big deal at the time. All the papers, TV, and radio. Just no internet.
> 
> We lived in Mtl for 2 years when I was a kid. Lucky me, the only game dad took me to was during that holdout year. I got to see Michel Plasse vs Rogie Vachon in a 4-4 Mtl-LA tie.


Rogie was one of my favourite players even though I didn't like the Habs. He was lightning quick. As for Dryden, he made one of the best saves you'll ever see. If I can find it I'll post it.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

jb welder said:


> I think another part of the problem is Hab fans (yes I'm one) are always hoping for another 'savior' goalie to come along.
> Sorry, it takes a whole team. Another Roy is not likely for a long time, if ever. And as much as we thought so when we were kids, Dryden didn't win those cups all by his lonesome (when he wasn't sleeping leaning on his stick  ).


"savior goalie"...lol...so true...TML used to think that way. I think that a team needing one of the top 3 goalies in the league in order to win the cup is a dated one going back to the days of Brodeur, Hasek, Roy, Belfour etc. In recent years it just hasn't been the case....How many cups does Luongo, Lundqvist, Price et al have? Remember the year when the Cup showdown was between Niemi and Huet?
its the guys just below the saviours, the "value guys" that get the job done without breaking the cap. Hockeys a team sport.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Rogie was one of my favourite players even though I didn't like the Habs. He was lightning quick. As for Dryden, he made one of the best saves you'll ever see. If I can find it I'll post it.


Was it point blank on Bobby Hull in 1971?
I've seen the video of that--amazing...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

zontar said:


> Was it point blank on Bobby Hull in 1971?
> I've seen the video of that--amazing...


It was point blank where it looked like a sure goal and he went from one side of the net to the other and stoned the shooter. I thought it was against a Boston player but maybe it was Hull.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

At about 3:57 in this clip? Gotta love the 'contemporary music' soundtrack!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmm, not the one I was thinking of--but a great save nevertheless--lots of great saves in that game.
I'd like to see that footage fixed up...


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

jb welder said:


> At about 3:57 in this clip?


Nice save indeed - love the way the shooter had his hands halfway in to the air to celebrate the ..... whoops!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm always underwhelmed by the retro footage. The game looked to be about the same speed as an average beer league game today and certainly way less strategic than today's pros or semi-pros. Everything has changed so much....coaching, fitness, skill, equipment. I do like the way it had a more "open" feel to it, looks like today's OT 3 on 3, but I personally think the only way to achieve that today is with bigger ice surfaces.
But if you like watching old time hockey, there's bound to be a beer league or pickup game at your local arena every night where you can see something pretty similar, and I bet they'd love an audience.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well the main thing I notice--no ads on the boards or ice...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

*San Jose Sharks players slam 'cold and dark' Winnipeg as worst NHL city to play in*
*Winnipeg CEO offers to show Sharks around city once NHL playoffs come and they have time on their hands*

"Once the NHL playoffs get into full swing and the Sharks have some more time on their hands I'd be happy to tour them around and show them all that Winnipeg has to offer — festivals, food trucks, sunshine, world-class attractions and one of the best culinary scenes in the country.

"If they want to take me up on my offer, we could even invite them to a Jets playoff game."

*San Jose Sharks players slam 'cold and dark' Winnipeg as worst NHL city to play in*

Touche' for the Winnipeg CEO.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I hear a watery movement sound OHHH it's the Oilers season circling the drain. 0-5, 0-5, 2-1, 1-5, 1-4 since 12/31. That's 4 goals for us, 20 for the opposition in our last 5 games. Just when they were showing signs of life, had a decent December overall. Man, they are playing like a high lottery team again, we all thought we were past that after last year. Hard to even watch them right now.


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

keto said:


> That's 4 goals for us, 20 for the opposition in our last 5 games.


Yeah, Draisaitl & Talbot are killing me in our pool Thought you guys'd be doing a lot better...


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

keto said:


> I hear a watery movement sound OHHH it's the Oilers season circling the drain. 0-5, 0-5, 2-1, 1-5, 1-4 since 12/31. That's 4 goals for us, 20 for the opposition in our last 5 games. Just when they were showing signs of life, had a decent December overall. Man, they are playing like a high lottery team again, we all thought we were past that after last year. Hard to even watch them right now.


Keep in mind that 2-1 win was a shootout win so, IIRC, nobody gets credit for the winning goal...so it's really only 3 goals. MJF$#


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> *San Jose Sharks players slam 'cold and dark' Winnipeg as worst NHL city to play in*
> *Winnipeg CEO offers to show Sharks around city once NHL playoffs come and they have time on their hands*
> 
> "Once the NHL playoffs get into full swing and the Sharks have some more time on their hands I'd be happy to tour them around and show them all that Winnipeg has to offer — festivals, food trucks, sunshine, world-class attractions and one of the best culinary scenes in the country.
> ...


For Russian (?) goalie, Ilya Bryzgalov (gosh I miss his interviews), Edmonton was the worst.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

OTT & EDM WTF?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Diablo said:


> OTT & EDM WTF?


Edmonton has been terrible, I've turned games off and left my seat early while at the rink and I've never done that... until the new years eve game. F


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

I usually PVR Oilers' games and watch in their entirety whether I know the final or not...stopped doing that sometime in November...what a shit show.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

johnnyshaka said:


> I usually PVR Oilers' games and watch in their entirety whether I know the final or not...stopped doing that sometime in November...what a shit show.



The Oilers must be gunning for their 35th first overall pick in the last decade!

Seriously though, one does have to wonder how long McDavid will be willing to put up with losing like this. He signed an extension in July but if this lasts too much longer I can see him growing impatient. If it goes on for a lot longer, I wonder if he will want out?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I may just forget about hockey altogether since I found out about this:


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

colchar said:


> The Oilers must be gunning for their 35th first overall pick in the last decade!
> 
> Seriously though, one does have to wonder how long McDavid will be willing to put up with losing like this. He signed an extension in July but if this lasts too much longer I can see him growing impatient. If it goes on for a lot longer, I wonder if he will want out?


Here, Here! How many #1's did Pitt need before they were Cup contenders? Less than the Oilers have had!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

SWLABR said:


> Here, Here! How many #1's did Pitt need before they were Cup contenders? Less than the Oilers have had!


That is a franchise that has had more than its own fair share of luck to even be in existence...starting with the lucky lottery ball bounce in 2005.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

leftysg said:


> That is a franchise that has had more than its own fair share of luck to even be in existence...starting with the lucky lottery ball bounce in 2005.


we are super shitty this year, thankfully historically speaking we are still better than the leafs no matter how many Canadian poets try and glorify them


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

leftysg said:


> That is a franchise that has had more than its own fair share of luck to even be in existence...starting with the lucky lottery ball bounce in 2005.


Luck can only take you so far. But yes, if not for Sid going there, the Pens might not even be in Pitt, but with good scouting and trades (and other drafts) they are perennial favorites. What has Edmonton done with all their "lucky bounces"? They aren't even close!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

vadsy said:


> we are super shitty this year, thankfully historically speaking we are still better than the leafs no matter how many Canadian poets try and glorify them...that is, if history began in 1980


Fixed.
I'm not a Leafs fanboy, but it's pretty much indisputable that "historically speaking" TML have a greater record than the Oilers.
Admittedly, I'd personally trade some of those TML cups for just 1 to occur within my lifetime. But if I was an oilers fan I wouldn't feel any more secure in my chances for another cup than TML. Barring a miracle, your big chance was last year, and you blew it. I love Connor and I'd love to seee him smash every one of Sids achievements (won't happen on this team though, best he can hope for is to be the next Tavares ), but him aside, you're pretty much back to where you started.
There's no rivalry between EDM and TML, so I truly hope EDM gets their shit together....I'd love to see them in another cup appearance someday...unlike the Habs who I hope their entire roster gets abducted by aliens mid-flight although that might actually do the organization a favour.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> Luck can only take you so far. But yes, if not for Sid going there, the Pens might not even be in Pitt, but with good scouting and trades (and other drafts) they are perennial favorites. What has Edmonton done with all their "lucky bounces"? They aren't even close!


Sid in Pittsburgh was the perfect storm for both of them. They built a great team around him and he was what they needed to breathe life in the franchise.
To this day I believe if SC87 got drafted by say, AZ or TML, or 15 other teams he never would have become the legend he is (while certainly still an upper echelon player). Bold statement I know, but I stand by it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Diablo said:


> Fixed.
> I'm not a Leafs fanboy, but it's pretty much indisputable that "historically speaking" TML have a greater record than the Oilers.
> Admittedly, I'd personally trade some of those TML cups for just 1 to occur within my lifetime. But if I was an oilers fan I wouldn't feel any more secure in my chances for another cup than TML. Barring a miracle, your big chance was last year, and you blew it. I love Connor and I'd love to seee him smash every one of Sids achievements (won't happen on this team though, best he can hope for is to be the next Tavares ), but him aside, you're pretty much back to where you started.
> There's no rivalry between EDM and TML, so I truly hope EDM gets their shit together....unlike the Habs who I hope their entire roster gets abducted by aliens mid-flight.


I am aware and glad you pointed out the 1980 but truly thats all that matters to me. I don't care about the beginnings of the NHL.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

vadsy said:


> I am aware and glad you pointed out the 1980 but truly thats all that matters to me. I don't care about the beginnings of the NHL.


That's fair enough. I know the feeling. TML has always felt like a team with a culture of losing to me because that's all I've ever seen and why there has always been limits to my fandom.
But your factually incorrect statement had to be pointed out. if I didn't, Colchar would have, and he wouldn't have been nearly as nice


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Diablo said:


> That's fair enough. I know the feeling. TML has always felt like a team with a culture of losing to me because that's all I've ever seen and why there has always been limits to my fandom.
> But your factually incorrect statement had to be pointed out. if I didn't, Colchar would have, and he wouldn't have been nearly as nice


That friendly back-and-forth is all I was looking for and expecting, I know we are terrible and underperforming, uhhhg. I used to buy game tickets and now I don't care, my wife still asks me to but I can't even watch the games on tv half the time. colchar has petered out, just too much of a sensitive side to him these days, I wasn't worried about him


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

vadsy said:


> That friendly back-and-forth is all I was looking for and expecting, I know we are terrible and underperforming, uhhhg. I used to buy game tickets and now I don't care, my wife still asks me to but I can't even watch the games on tv half the time. colchar has petered out, just too much of a sensitive side to him these days, I wasn't worried about him


I know, was just joking. I've seen you hold your own in discussions. . But he's a pretty serious TML fan. 
At least you could afford to buy tickets to your underperforming team. Around here, it's an easy $300+ to see them even in their recent dark years.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Diablo said:


> I know, was just joking. I've seen you hold your own in discussions.


these days I have to do it all on my own, the dude switched me off because apparently a guitar forum is the place to come and engage in hardcore political jerking


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Anyone watch the Skills Competition? Boring as paint drying!

... anyone planning on watching the All-Star Game??


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

SWLABR said:


> Anyone watch the Skills Competition? Boring as paint drying!
> 
> ... anyone planning on watching the All-Star Game??



I never watch any of the All Star weekend.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I was planning on watching it, but it slipped my mind. Ended up reading a good chunk of a book I currently have on the go.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

rebelling against the diehard oprahs book club I watched the allstar games and I dig the 3 on 3 format, that was my favourite type of hockey to play in beer league, but I think the real star here is Kid Rock, that dude rocked the lypsync american rocknroll


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

vadsy said:


> I think the real star here is Kid Rock, that dude rocked the lypsync american rocknroll


Jeremy Roenick and 2 others liked your post!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I managed to catch the last 10 min or so. The 3-on-3 was pretty cool, but those were the absolute ugliest uniforms I have EVER seen!!! My God, who da' F came up with those colour combinations?!?! 

The Beaverton talked about Kid Rock at the All-Star game. Something like, "_The NHL trying to make itself cool selected the most recognized musical act of 2003 to perform_". Or something to that effect.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> Anyone watch the Skills Competition? Boring as paint drying!
> 
> ... anyone planning on watching the All-Star Game??


Some of those events seem to serve mostly to humble/embarrass the stars.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Not specific to this season, but I was involved in a conversation elsewhere, who besides Sid, Ovie and the recently departed Jagr are solid HOF candidates?

I sorta threw out Shea Weber - I just looked him up, he never won a Norris?? 2nd twice, 3rd once, 4th twice and 3 other top 10's. I know he wasn't a SUPER prolific scorer, but I remember him as being considered the best Dman in the league a few years (or not, according to the voters) and certainly top 3 a long time. But he's 32 and appears to be in decline at least a couple of years now, and has 443 career points, far fewer than I would have guessed, and not that likely to make 650 I would submit.

So, for sure not a 1st ballot guy, and maybe not even a later election.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

keto said:


> Not specific to this season, but I was involved in a conversation elsewhere, who besides Sid, Ovie and the recently departed Jagr are solid HOF candidates?
> 
> I sorta threw out Shea Weber - I just looked him up, he never won a Norris?? 2nd twice, 3rd once, 4th twice and 3 other top 10's. I know he wasn't a SUPER prolific scorer, but I remember him as being considered the best Dman in the league a few years (or not, according to the voters) and certainly top 3 a long time. But he's 32 and appears to be in decline at least a couple of years now, and has 443 career points, far fewer than I would have guessed, and not that likely to make 650 I would submit.
> 
> So, for sure not a 1st ballot guy, and maybe not even a later election.


Off the top of my head...Thornton, Chara, Lundqvist and Luongo. Guys who are well on their way but still have a ways to go...Kane, Toews, Stamkos, Malkin, Keith, Doughty and Erik Karlsson.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

johnnyshaka said:


> Off the top of my head...Thornton, Chara, Lundqvist and Luongo. Guys who are well on their way but still have a ways to go...Kane, Toews, Stamkos, Malkin, Keith, Doughty and Erik Karlsson.


Id agree with most of those. I love Stamkos, but hes gonna have to stay healthy, otherwise objectively, his career might fall short like Kariya's. He certainly deserves it though. (oops, just noticed Kariyas getting in this year ). On the fence about Thornton, if he goes in, Getzlaf should... Malkin as well but I admit I just don't like the guy.
The next contract Tavares signs could also put him in this discussion.

Price will probably also be considered although I think hes over rated. But if theres an award for highest paid-best goalie on a meaningless team in meaningless games, hes a shoe-in. That could describe Louongo as well though lol. Canadian bias aside, I don't know if either of these guys is any more deserving than Tuuka Rask or Jonathan Quick and even arguably, Corey Crawford....solid playoff goalies with actual cups to their names.

If Weber goes in, Letang should. Maybe someday Subban or Burns. Id give Weber an honorary mention for hardest slapshot, but after that I don't see him as that much of a standout, although Id love to see him on TML.
That's kind of the problem with the NHL HOF. The list can get pretty long...and muddy.

EDIT: oh ya, and every single member of TML if they win the cup is going in


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

@Diablo Just picking one out of that conversation, but wow @ on the fence about Jumbo Joe. He's been so good for so long, and very consistent - point a game a couple years ago at age 36. Won a Hart, and a scoring title. As I write this is 15th all time in total points, 40 more points gets him a couple more rungs on that ladder. I'm thinking first ballot. Getzlaf has never won a trophy and is over 600 points back at age 32 (OK at age 32 Joe was about 1100, Getz is 845), that's not a very direct comparable.

Otherwise, @johnnyshaka list is pretty solid.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

keto said:


> @Diablo Just picking one out of that conversation, but wow @ on the fence about Jumbo Joe. He's been so good for so long, and very consistent - point a game a couple years ago at age 36. Won a Hart, and a scoring title. As I write this is 15th all time in total points, 40 more points gets him a couple more rungs on that ladder. I'm thinking first ballot. *Getzlaf has never won a trophy* and is over 600 points back at age 32 (OK at age 32 Joe was about 1100, Getz is 845), that's not a very direct comparable.
> 
> Otherwise, @johnnyshaka list is pretty solid.


I consider Stanley Cups to be a trophy. Its the one that every player in the league would trade every single trophy they've ever won for. I think it comes up in every conversation where a candidate has/hasn't won one and can be a great equalizer.
But youre probably right...the HHOF has inductees less worthy than Thornton, I tend not to think of him very much because of the post season chokes. And that's why I think Getz is worthy as well. Joes career is pretty much in the books, maybe he plays 1 more farewell season after this. Lots of time for Getz to narrow the gap maybe even get another cup.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Joe Thornton is easily the most deserving active player not named Jagr. Perhaps had he stayed in the East he would have garnered more attention but that guy is a joy to watch...tough as nails, effortless skater who can seemingly coast for miles while defenders spin their tires trying to relieve him of the puck and feather-soft hands especially when it comes to dishing out those saucy passes.


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

Meh, Joe's beard is looking a little patchy these days for a HOF guy.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Diablo said:


> But if theres an award for highest paid-best goalie on a meaningless team in meaningless games, hes a shoe-in.


Does he have to play? 
DiPietro?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

jb welder said:


> Does he have to play?
> DiPietro?


Ricks agent should be in the HOF for the contract he got him


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

All pretty good candidates. I'd have to think Jonathan Toews is a consideration. He's got less than 700pts as of this posts, but he's only 29. He's got a few more years. But, going in for less about his point numbers, and more about his leadership. A Conn Smythe trophy... after the Cup, doesn't that come second for dream trophies? As Diablo said, most guys would trade away individual trophies to win the Cup. Winning the Conn means not only did you win the Cup, you were _instrumental_ in it happening! (with a few exceptions... sorry J.S Giguère) and Toews has a Selke. Look at the past winners of that one! A lot of Legends accepted that. And well, the Mark Messier Leadership Award.

I'm not a Hawks fan by any stretch, but I'm a Toews fan for sure!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Giguere was a monster in net in that Cup run though. Like all cup winners, they were a great _team_. But certainly once teams figured out his how to get around his narrow butterfly block, he became less effective.
Toews is going in for sure IMO.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I think theres probably a case to be made for Bergeron as well.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

@Diablo : I didn't mean that as a knock to Giguère one bit! He had a great run! They were just "bettered" by a very dominant team in NJ. Being so rare a member of the losing team wins the Conn, that's something special. The fact he _didn't_ win it when the Ducks beat the Sens (ya baby, ya baby, ya) would suggest the team overall was better. The addition of Scott Niedermayer and Pronger helped.

I'd say a case could be made for Bergeron to go in.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Bruins vs Leafs last night. The better team certainly won. 5 goals scored in a 4-1 win, but all 5 off Bruins' sticks.

I'm wrestling with whether or not the Leafs just didn't show up, or Boston dominated them so badly, it_ looked_ like they didn't show up?!?! I'm hoping it's the first one, cause if these two do meet in the post season, it will be quick for Boston, and painful for the Leafs.... and their fans.


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

That was without Marchand too Yes, hopefully that's not indicative of what's to come...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Unfortunately TML have had too many nights when they just haven't shown up this season. On the others, they're a scoring machine. I can't see them getting past 1 round.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

SWLABR said:


> Bruins vs Leafs last night. The better team certainly won. 5 goals scored in a 4-1 win, but all 5 off Bruins' sticks.
> 
> I'm wrestling with whether or not the Leafs just didn't show up, or Boston dominated them so badly, it_ looked_ like they didn't show up?!?! I'm hoping it's the first one, cause if these two do meet in the post season, it will be quick for Boston, and painful for the Leafs.... and their fans.



It was their third game in four nights (and they got eight out of ten possible points in their last five games) so that Boston game was indicative of absolutely nothing.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

colchar said:


> It was their third game in four nights (and they got eight out of ten possible points in their last five games) so *that Boston game was indicative of absolutely nothing*.


I respectfully disagree. If the Leafs hope to make it out of the East, I think they have to go through Boston. Saturday nights game would (or at least _could_) suggest they'd struggle.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

SWLABR said:


> I respectfully disagree. If the Leafs hope to make it out of the East, I think they have to go through Boston. Saturday nights game would (or at least _could_) suggest they'd struggle.



Not when it was their third game in four nights. Even in the playoffs you don't have that tight a schedule as you play every second night.

You are also ignoring the fact that Toronto beat Boston in their two previous meetings this season so their record against the Bruins currently sits at 2-1.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

@colchar Again, with all due respect, I wasn't ignoring it... I guess just don't give it as much weight as you do. 

Boston didn't have that great of a record when those Leafs wins happened. They are the absolute best team in the East since November. The Leafs didn't beat _that_ team. The only reason they are behind Tampa, is their slow start. As of writing this, Tampa has played 3 more games, and are 5 points ahead. It would not surprise me if Boston passed them, and were top seed (not cede) at the end of the season.

As a Leafs fan, Boston worries me!

With all that said, it doesn't change my life if they win/lose/or vanish into oblivion.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Burrows=douchebag


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Diablo said:


> Burrows=douchebag


My first memory of that guy is the dive and fake injury to get a penalty call. As soon as it was given to the "offending" player, Burrows got up, and laughed all the way to his bench! 

The bite on Bergeron in the 2011 Finals... there really is no place for a guy like that.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> My first memory of that guy is the dive and fake injury to get a penalty call. As soon as it was given to the "offending" player, Burrows got up, and laughed all the way to his bench!
> 
> The bite on Bergeron in the 2011 Finals... there really is no place for a guy like that.


its a shame because he really is a good player...but like Marchand, theres something irresistible about being a rat that keeps drawing them in.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Diablo said:


> its a shame because he really is a good player...but like Marchand, theres something irresistible about being a rat that keeps drawing them in.


yea but I like Marchand and always disliked Burrows, especially his Vancouver days


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

There's a vid on You-Tube of Burrows' "fights". It's mostly him getting tossed around like I rag-doll. It isn't very well done, but kinda fun to watch.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> There's a vid on You-Tube of Burrows' "fights". It's mostly him getting tossed around like I rag-doll. It isn't very well done, but kinda fun to watch.


I don't think of him as much of a fighter as a cheap shot artist and shit disturber.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Diablo said:


> I don't think of him as much of a fighter as a cheap shot artist and shit disturber.


The vid shows that he _isn't_ much of a fighter.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

So the Leafs beat Boston again last night. If I remember correctly, they are now three of four against Boston this season. I'm not worried about Boston in the playoffs, if it even happens.

And ahead of the trade deadline they have picked up Plekanec from Montreal for a 2nd rounder and spare parts. I wonder if this presages a deal for Bozak, or if they will keep him because Matthews is out with a shoulder injury and they thus need centre depth.


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

Boston just traded for Nash & signed Gionta...


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

AlBDarned said:


> Boston just traded for Nash & signed Gionta...



Nash isn't a great playoff performer, and Gionta has been out of the league so neither of those developments worries me much.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I have to admit, that was a good game Saturday against the B's. The Leafs certainly did look like they had control of their fate. Good to see.

I like the addition of Plekanec. He's a "shutdown centre". Once he's comfortable, I'm sure he'll be going up against the likes of Stamkos and Bergeron. Although 2 back-to-back OT or shootout losses since his arrival... kidding.

I also like how the Leafs added depth, but didn't sell the future. I'm sure it was tempting to make a splash this year. Pierre McQuire said he's "excited" over the Leaf's future. They will be right where Tampa is now in a year or two. Stick to the plan!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

One thing always irks me. 
How is it that every year, Boston has games in hand over everyone almost all the time? Usually in the 2 to 5 games range. A little bit of scheduling help from someone up top?
I think it definitely works to their advantage.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Plekanec is #19? omg! what will they do when Lupul comes back?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

jb welder said:


> One thing always irks me.
> How is it that every year, Boston has games in hand over everyone almost all the time? Usually in the 2 to 5 games range. A little bit of scheduling help from someone up top?
> I think it definitely works to their advantage.


It _does_ always seem the team the Leafs are in tough against have this. It was like that with Ottawa when those (actual) rivalries were going on. I guess one way to look at it, Boston has to make up those games, meaning less rest down the stretch into the playoffs.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

SWLABR said:


> It _does_ always seem the team the Leafs are in tough against have this. It was like that with Ottawa when those (actual) rivalries were going on. I guess one way to look at it, Boston has to make up those games, meaning less rest down the stretch into the playoffs.


In one of Babcock's interviews, he mentioned they planned their schedule like that so they could have a stretch off around the 70 game mark, so the team could rest up a bit for the final push before the playoffs. It has seemed to work as they have won every game since that break and that's with Matthews out for all of them and Andersen out for 3 of them.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> In one of Babcock's interviews, he mentioned they planned their schedule like that so they could have a stretch off around the 70 game mark, so the team could rest up a bit for the final push before the playoffs. It has seemed to work as they have won every game since that break and that's with Matthews out for all of them and Andersen out for 3 of them.



The Leafs don't plan their schedule. In fact, no team does. The league plans the schedules for all teams. Earlier in the season the Leafs were complaining about how the league had planned their schedule.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> In one of Babcock's interviews, he mentioned they planned their schedule like that so they could have a stretch off around the 70 game mark, so the team could rest up a bit for the final push before the playoffs.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

And the Leafs have clinched!


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

I don't have cable. Can I watch the playoffs live using the internet?

Is CBC broadcasting over the internet similar to the Olympics?

go Jets go!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

StratCat said:


> I don't have cable. Can I watch the playoffs live using the internet?
> 
> Is CBC broadcasting over the internet similar to the Olympics?
> 
> go Jets go!


The CBC seems to have locked out the free games this season. You can get a playoff package from Rogers.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Heh. I grew up playing hockey from 5 years old in Germany (DND) to about 13 years old, watched as many games as possible on HNIC through the 70's - on and watched every single game (give or take) over the decade of darkness of the Edmonton Oilers.

I haven't watched a single hockey game this year except for the Women's Gold in the Olympics. I work on guitar and music for the 2 or 3 hours I'd have watched a game on the tube instead. Don't miss it at all.

Good luck to you guys rooting for your teams in the Playoffs. /endshortstory


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I certainly wouldn't miss it if I lived in Oiler territory either. 
Leafs fans can help you out with how to cope with times of drought (has to do with why 24's were invented  ).

Anybody else fantasizing about an all Canadian stanley cup final? That would be incredible. One team that has never been in the final round, one team that hasn't been there in the last 50 years.
Even if only one of them makes it, I'll take either for the cup regardless of opponent.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jb welder said:


> I certainly wouldn't miss it if I lived in Oiler territory either.
> Leafs fans can help you out with how to cope with times of drought (has to do with why 24's were invented  ).
> 
> Anybody else fantasizing about an all Canadian stanley cup final? That would be incredible. One team that has never been in the final round, one team that hasn't been there in the last 50 years.
> Even if only one of them makes it, I'll take either for the cup regardless of opponent.



I have always been a Toronto fan, even when they were awful to watch. Ballard was terrible for the team. I would also like to see the Penguins three-peat or the Jets or Predator's win. Any of them are possibilities but I don't think the Leafs are quite there yet.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> I don't think the Leafs are quite there yet.


I don't think the Jets are there yet either, but like the song says, 'dreaming is free'.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

jb welder said:


> I certainly wouldn't miss it if I lived in Oiler territory either.
> Leafs fans can help you out with how to cope with times of drought (has to do with why 24's were invented  ).
> 
> Anybody else fantasizing about an all Canadian stanley cup final? That would be incredible. One team that has never been in the final round, one team that hasn't been there in the last 50 years.
> Even if only one of them makes it, I'll take either for the cup regardless of opponent.


It's actually not so much the Oiler suckage this year as many would think may be the case. I decided before the season even started that I was pretty much done with how the NHL is handling the game. It's a seriously flawed entertainment product IMHO. All the arbitrary rule changes and poor officiating have sucked the life out the game of hockey. Too management heavy the NHL is. Yes it would be cool to see either The Peg or TO in the finals, or both but not sure if possible. I might actually tune in to see that.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

StratCat said:


> I don't have cable. Can I watch the playoffs live using the internet?
> 
> Is CBC broadcasting over the internet similar to the Olympics?
> 
> go Jets go!


Can you try an OTA antenna? You might get some CBC games.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

I’ll look into it. Thanks


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I use frontrowsports, fromhot or nhl-stream to watch any games that are blacked out. The stream quality is certainly after improving over the past couple of years.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

jb welder said:


> I don't think the Jets are there yet either, but like the song says, 'dreaming is free'.



Weren’t the Flames (04) and Oilers (06) 8th Place teams going into the playoffs? And they both should have won the Cup. It’s all about the chemistry when the puck hits the ice.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Who will win the Rocket Richard trophy for the most goals this season? Ovechkin, Laine or Karlsson? I think Alex Ovechkin will hold on as he has two more than Laine and 3 more than Karlsson.

It's interesting that if Austin Matthews had played the same amount of games as the others, at his rate of scoring per game, he would have 44 goals this year. There are a number of players that could be scoring 50 goals next season. This is more likely since they are going to be changing the offside ruling a little bit and are letting up a little on goalie interference.

Will Toronto make it our of the first round of the playoffs this year?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

StratCat said:


> Weren’t the Flames (04) and Oilers (06) 8th Place teams going into the playoffs? And they both should have won the Cup. It’s all about the chemistry when the puck hits the ice.



Should have doesn't matter.

But the Kings were the 8th place team a couple of years back and they did win the Cup.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

The media seems to think it would be a disadvantage for TML to face BB instead of TB ...do you guys think so?
I don't. heres why:
this years track record vs BB doesn't support this fear. Ovechkin for example eats leafs more than BB does now.
Rask, Chara and several others aren't as dominant as they once were.
theres only a handful of players remaining that have any scars from the last time TML choked out of the playoffs from BB.
TB finds a way to win, lots of playoff experience and has amazing depth and a hot goalie.
I'm not saying BB is going to be easy. Just that its as fair a fight as they would get from TB or anybody else.
Marchand is a beast but it'll be fun watching Kadri or Plek mess with him. I'll be pissed off if he cheap shots any of the kids and puts them out of the series though.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Diablo said:


> The media seems to think it would be a disadvantage for TML to face BB instead of TB ...do you guys think so?
> I don't. heres why:
> this years track record vs BB doesn't support this fear. Ovechkin for example eats leafs more than BB does now.
> Rask, Chara and several others aren't as dominant as they once were.
> ...



The Leafs stack up well against Boston, and won the season series so they do not worry me. Tampa doesn't worry me either as they haven't played very well for a while now (basically since the trade deadline). Something is wrong with that team and the Leafs should beat them.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Diablo said:


> theres only a handful of players remaining that have any scars from the last time TML choked out of the playoffs from BB.


Whether they played in 2013 or not, they will be _very_ aware of it. I think it is still a psychological factor. I'm not a Leafs basher, but that was one of the greatest chokes in modern hockey history.
Regardless, they will need to beat Tampa _and_ Boston, unless you're counting on a wild card upset. So the order doesn't matter much to me. 
However, for just getting through the first round, the Bruins always seem to find an extra gear when up against the Leafs or Habs, so I'd rather see them up against Tampa first.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

jb welder said:


> Whether they played in 2013 or not, they will be _very_ aware of it. I think it is still a psychological factor. I'm not a Leafs basher, but that was one of the greatest chokes in modern hockey history.
> Regardless, they will need to beat Tampa _and_ Boston, unless you're counting on a wild card upset. So the order doesn't matter much to me.
> However, for just getting through the first round, the Bruins always seem to find an extra gear when up against the Leafs or Habs, so I'd rather see them up against Tampa first.


This doesn’t look like a team that’s scared of the ghosts of the past, as evidenced by THEIR record against B.B.
Psychologically speaking, I’d be more worried about them going in overconfident (Babs will make sure they don’t), or possibly not knowing how to handle the more physical play of the playoffs, with so few assets in that dept. wonder if they will even play Martin? And I’m going to say it, I have concerns with Matthews durability.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Here are the top 10 saves of the season.

Top 10 Saves of the Season


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Diablo said:


> And I’m going to say it, I have concerns with Matthews durability.



Me too.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

jb welder said:


> Whether they played in 2013 or not, they will be _very_ aware of it. I think it is still a psychological factor.



They are kids. They won't care and it won't affect them. What happened five years ago when they were just 15ish means nothing.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

That may be true but they do not play in a bubble. Staff, fans, etc., they all have it hanging over their heads and it trickles down to the players.
Not saying it will be a big factor, but I won't write it off as a complete non-issue either.
Anyway, I think they will take less of a beating from Tampa, and to me, the playoffs is more about 'last man standing' than skill. Maybe ironic, but that seems to be the way it is.
Let somebody else get a few licks in on Boston in the first round.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I was glad to see Colorado finally get in after struggling for so long.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

jb welder said:


> That may be true but they do not play in a bubble. Staff, fans, etc., they all have it hanging over their heads and it trickles down to the players.
> Not saying it will be a big factor, but I won't write it off as a complete non-issue either.


I would write it off. It is meaningless to them. Neither the kids nor players like Marleau and Hainsey who weren't on the team will give a shit about what happened in that game.

What will matter is what happened least year, when they showed they could play with the Caps.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well bring on the playoffs
And I'll make some predictions--including upsets, possibly.

Nashville over Colorado
Winnipeg over Minnesota
Los Angeles ove Las Vegas
Anaheim over San Jose
New Jersey over Tampa Bay
Boston over Toronto
Washington over Columbus
Pittsburgh over Philadelphia

Some I am more confident than others--some I wouldn't mind being wrong--some I really don't care which team wins.

But we'll see how it goes


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

colchar said:


> I would write it off. It is meaningless to them. Neither the kids nor players like Marleau and Hainsey who weren't on the team will give a shit about what happened in that game.
> 
> What will matter is what happened least year, when they showed they could play with the Caps.


Yes well plenty of casual _The Toronto Maple Leaf_ fans agree with you. I'm more keen on seeing them go deep in the playoffs than turning an internet discussion into a meaningless argument, but each to his own I guess. Like the song says, _Don;t go changin'_.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh yea, almost forgot, _Go Jets, Go Leafs_ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jb welder said:


> Oh yea, almost forgot, _Go Jets, Go Leafs_ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


If I remember what I read yesterday, a number of the "experts" had the Jets and the Leafs at 10/1 to win the cup but I think the Jets have a real chance. they are a little deeper on defence and that can make all the difference in the playoffs. But I think it's going to be Nashville or the Penguins. We'll know in about 6-7 weeks.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Doing a little pre-series reading on the Leafs vs Bruins match-up. Toronto are certainly considered "_underdogs_", but they should make out a far cry better than 2013. 

Only 5 players remain from that team, so I don't think the overall mentality is harping on repeating past sins. Add that, to this year they stroll into town with Mathews, Marner, Andersen, Nylander, and Marleau. Their D is the question mark. Even though they Leafs took the season series 3-1, they were (usually heavily) out shot in every game. But, if the Pens could win the Cup with Hainsey as a top 4 defense man, the Leafs could certainly get out of the first round with him. Overall, I'm optimistic, but I have to be, I've been a fan for 40+ yrs!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> Doing a little pre-series reading on the Leafs vs Bruins match-up. Toronto are certainly considered "_underdogs_", but they should make out a far cry better than 2013.
> 
> Only 5 players remain from that team, so I don't think the overall mentality is harping on repeating past sins. Add that, to this year they stroll into town with Mathews, Marner, Andersen, Nylander, and Marleau. Their D is the question mark. Even though they Leafs took the season series 3-1, they were (usually heavily) out shot in every game. But, if the Pens could win the Cup with Hainsey as a top 4 defense man, the Leafs could certainly get out of the first round with him. Overall, I'm optimistic, but I have to be, I've been a fan for 40+ yrs!


Interesting...I was doing a little research for my family playoff pool, and among the predictions I saw online, it see med pretty evenly split or even biased to Toronto. The problem is, Canadian media ppl aren't likely to go against the blue wave...and American media can be just as biased as well, so you have to take it with a grain of salt.

My own assessment is, TML are coming in with more speed and skill (other than defense) and BB are going in with grit and toughness. Who you think wins in that kind of matchup boils down to your own philosophy about the sport itself. 10 years ago, the edge goes to grit, easily. these days, I'm not so sure. Speed and creativity count more today than it used to. and the officiating can mess up your grit.
TMl will have to overcome defensive gaffes...BB had better stay out of the penalty box.
Id personally love to see someone really hurt Marchand in the first few mins of game 1 just to send a message....but those days are over.

The TML kids are cold as ice emotionally as is Anderson, and JVR is playing for a BIG contract, Marleau is likely playing for his last chance at a cup that's always alluded him. Reilly and Gardiner are better than last year. Theres some sandpaper in Komarov, Plek, Pollak and Kadri (doubt Martin sees much ice time). Its not a bad picture.
Its a great pairing either way.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Leafs in 6.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Diablo said:


> The problem is, Canadian media ppl aren't likely to go against the blue wave


Lot's of them are. Approximately 75% of what I have seen they are picking Boston.





> My own assessment is, TML are coming in with more speed and skill (other than defense) and BB are going in with grit and toughness. Who you think wins in that kind of matchup boils down to your own philosophy about the sport itself. 10 years ago, the edge goes to grit, easily. these days, I'm not so sure. Speed and creativity count more today than it used to. and the officiating can mess up your grit.
> TMl will have to overcome defensive gaffes...BB had better stay out of the penalty box.



The Leafs have more balanced scoring. These two teams top the league in 30 goal scorers, but all of Boston's are on one line while Toronto's are distributed throughout the lineup which makes them much harder to defend against as Boston cannot simply throw their top defence pairing out against the Leafs' top scorers every shift.





> Id personally love to see someone really hurt Marchand in the first few mins of game 1 just to send a message....but those days are over.


Same here. Dress Martin for game #1 and let him deal with Marchand.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

SaucyJack said:


> Leafs in 6.



That is what I am thinking too, and at least one of the games will be a blowout. Hopefully it will be the first one as that will send more of a message than doing it three or four games into the series.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

They're a decent defensive team and they're deeper up front. The Leafs second line can play with anybody and beat them.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

My team is on the golf course but good luck to any forumites who have a horse in the race. May your hockey dream come true.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

nkjanssen said:


>


Ancient history for these Leafs. There are what, two players left from that team?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

jdto said:


> Ancient history for these Leafs. There are what, two players left from that team?



Five, four of whom were on the ice at the time.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

So there was a blowout in game #1, just not the one I wanted.

These kids need to step up in the next game.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


>


This was so awesome. Thank you nkjanssen!

GO BRUINS.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

colchar said:


> Same here. Dress Martin for game #1 and let him deal with Marchand.


I guess they decided to just let Marchand run around scoring and kissing instead.


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

Diablo said:


> I guess they decided to just let Marchand run around scoring and kissing instead.


LOL, gotta hand it to Brad - seemed like a pretty effective way to confuse Komarov!

Will be interesting to see how the Leafs come back from that one. Was kinda on the ugly side there.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

That was a pretty stupid move by Kadri. He'll be suspended for at least one game I figure.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

AlBDarned said:


> LOL, gotta hand it to Brad - seemed like a pretty effective way to confuse Komarov!
> 
> Will be interesting to see how the Leafs come back from that one. Was kinda on the ugly side there.


I didn't think it phased Komarov even a little. I thought he was great at ignoring it, which is the only thing you can do in that situation.
Lets face it, TML had bigger problems on their hands...they never got out of the box, and just didn't have any jump in their step. It was an ugly game from the TML side.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

SaucyJack said:


> That was a pretty stupid move by Kadri. He'll be suspended for at least one game I figure.


If it brings Martin in, I think they might be the better for it. They cant allow themselves to be manhandled the way they were. BB had no respect for them and it showed.
Seeing 160lb Marner getting crushed in the boards by Chara and Wingels was pretty disgusting...esp after Wingels played up receiving a hit in the boards a few mins earlier by Kadri.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

colchar said:


> So there was a blowout in game #1, just not the one I wanted.
> 
> These kids need to step up in the next game.


I'm pretty sure they will. My simple plan: win the next in Boston for the split. Win remaining home games. Done deal. 

In other news from the other side of the league. In spite of what most media wish you to believe are the OCTLPFFS (only Cdn team left in playoffs for Frieda's sake  ) the Jets continue to fly under the radar but really need to step it up. They could have easily lost the last.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

That was an embarrassing loss, but I hope a wake up. Realizing Kadri gets at least a game, but I'm thinking he'll get two. If Doughty (who does not have "history") got 1, Kadri gets 2. 

Here's what I would do.... 

As bad as I think Plakanec played, and he was awful, I move him to #2 Centre. Moore comes back to the 4th line centre where he did a solid job the majority of the year. The last thing they should do is dress Matt Martin!!!! When the Leafs were at their best, competing, and beating all comers, Martin was nowhere near the ice! Adding him the try "match" Boston's toughness is like emptying the ocean with a teaspoon. Ain't gonna be enough. Where they _can_ outdo the B's, is speed, and spread out scoring. Plekanec was as integral piece in Montreal, but he's done nothing since arriving in TO, and I think it's largely due to him being under utilized. He needs a more important role. And I say that after the horrible game he just had. He wasn't invisible... invisible would have been better.... he was _*stand-out*_ bad! By making that move however, the top line is untouched, and so is the 3rd. The 4th, as I said, returns to mid-season personnel. But, what do I know... it looks like Babcock has opted, or at least toyed with a total shake up. According to TSN, these were the pairings during practice today (I guess Bab's has a feeling Kadri is gone too)

Komarov-Matthews- Nylander
Hyman- Marleau- Marner
van Riemsdyk- Bozak- Brown
Johnsson- Plekanec- Kapanen


As always, my $0.02


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

What's "the math" for playoff suspensions vs regular season suspensions?? Knowing a single game in the playoffs is worth more, how many would Kadri have been suspended if this _wasn't_ the playoffs. 

3 is HUGE!!!


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Probably 3, although it's his 4th suspension so maybe he would have gotten more. He really should learn to fight instead of running around doing that shit.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I miss Gary Roberts.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes, Kadri was not very wise. He has a temper that he is unable to control at times. You would think he would have learned by now.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

....they're done like dinner.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

It looks like the Leafs finally decided to play in the second half of the game. Too bad they gave up four goals on the first six shots...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I’m looking forward to seeing them lose in front of the home crowd.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

hah, well I doubt he feels that way. I know we’re on great terms and he told me he doesn’t like the Leafs. I was out for the night and I pvr’d the game so now I can watch them lose badly.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Yes, Kadri was not very wise. He has a temper that he is unable to control at times. You would think he would have learned by now.


You must not watch hockey. It’s not the Boy Scouts. You don’t win by being a nice guy. It’s about getting away with as much as you can.
If Crosby did the exact same move he’d have gotten 2mins tops. He hacked a guys finger off and didn’t even get a penalty.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

SaucyJack said:


> Probably 3, although it's his 4th suspension so maybe he would have gotten more. He really should learn to fight instead of running around doing that shit.


Fight a guy with Chara standing right beside him and 160lb Marner beside you?
Good luck with that.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> That was an embarrassing loss, but I hope a wake up. Realizing Kadri gets at least a game, but I'm thinking he'll get two. If Doughty (who does not have "history") got 1, Kadri gets 2.
> 
> Here's what I would do....
> 
> ...


I agree with Plek, but not Martin. It’s pretty clear they’ve got to try something different or they’ll be wiped in 2more games. I wouldn’t give Martin a lot of minutes, but someone’s got to try to throw B.B. off their game, they look too confident. Rask looks very beatable....if you can just put some shots on him. And maybe having Martin on the bench gives some of the players some confidence to make an effort. I’ve seen nothing out of Nylander or Matthews, among others. At this point, Laine looks to have been the better pick.
I’d argue that if Martin had seen some ice in game 1, Kadri would still be playing, and he’s the kind of guy they need against Boston. Not impressed with Babs coaching this series. He’s got nothing.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Another embarrassing loss! How can you get your asses handed to you on Thursday and not "get up" for Saturday?? Well, I've been told they did, but I turned off. Apparently they came to play the third. Too little, too late. 

Maybe Martin _is_ worth a shot.... I don't see how it can hinder at this point.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

nkjanssen said:


> Hockey thread seems pretty quiet.
> 
> Aren't you guys excited for tonight? I want to see if Pastrnak can get 7 points!


....by the end of the first period


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

It must suck to have to cheer for the Bruins when your team doesn't even make the playoffs.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jdto said:


> It must suck to have to cheer for the Bruins when your team doesn't even make the playoffs.


I wouldn't call it cheering.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

vadsy said:


> I wouldn't call it cheering.


Perhaps not, but still...the Bruins? I guess if the hate for the Leafs is strong enough...

We do have some pretty obnoxious fans


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jdto said:


> Perhaps not, but still...the Bruins?


I have plenty of connection to Boston with spending my teen years in Mass and RI, a large portion of my family being there and my general disdain for the Leafs. It isn't full out cheering but... ah, who am I kidding, of course it is.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

jdto said:


> It must suck to have to cheer for the Bruins when your team doesn't even make the playoffs.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, the Leafs looked much better tonight despite being outshot. Let's see what happens next game before we get too enthusiastic.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Andersen won them the game, but at least they got the offence going. He made some really good saves.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

That is the Leafs team we expected to see. If they win the next one on Thursday, we've got ourselves a series.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

well that was a much more watchable game...what a difference home ice appeared to make.
Andersen had a hot night, but he had a lot of luck....hope it holds out for him.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

That stick save late in the third was one of the best I've ever seen.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Nice to see they showed up last night. That's the team I was expecting to see in the first two games. 

Andersen made a helluva save earlier in the game as well.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Diablo said:


> what a difference home ice appeared to make.


Agreed. Not sure if it's last change or the crowd or what, but after seeing the Wild dismantle the Jets at home on Sunday, I had better hopes for the Leafs coming around at home.
Except if you're Anaheim. Looks good on those *ucks. And they even got to start at home.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

SWLABR said:


> Here's what I would do....
> 
> As bad as I think Plakanec played, and he was awful, I move him to #2 Centre. Moore comes back to the 4th line centre where he did a solid job the majority of the year. The last thing they should do is dress Matt Martin!!!! When the Leafs were at their best, competing, and beating all comers, Martin was nowhere near the ice! Adding him the try "match" Boston's toughness is like emptying the ocean with a teaspoon. Ain't gonna be enough. Where they _can_ outdo the B's, is speed, and spread out scoring. Plekanec was as integral piece in Montreal, but he's done nothing since arriving in TO, and I think it's largely due to him being under utilized. He needs a more important role. And I say that after the horrible game he just had. He wasn't invisible... invisible would have been better.... he was _*stand-out*_ bad! By making that move however, the top line is untouched, and so is the 3rd. The 4th, as I said, returns to mid-season personnel.
> 
> ...


A-hem.... while I don't normally quote _myself_..... Babcock went with the EXACT lineup I suggest he run for Game-2. Looks like he should have taken my two-cent advise on Saturday. 

Just happy the played their game. They actually looked like the team that got 100+ points, and Andersen looked like he should own the record for most wins for a Leaf goalie!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

That goal might just have done it.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Yeah when you stink up the first two games of a series like they did, it's a long road back. They're not making it. Go Jays go....


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The problem with the Leafs tonight is that they outshot the Bruins. That's not how they usually win.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

SaucyJack said:


> Yeah when you stink up the first two games of a series like they did, it's a long road back. They're not making it. Go Jays go....


Raptors 

And Toronto FC play a cup final second leg next week.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

lol, I keep forgetting about those teams.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

To be cliche, it is do or die tonight. But, I'm not upset. The Leafs did not play "their game" in Games 1&2. You can't dig a hole that big and expect to come back. Is it possible?? Yes. Probable... no! And I'm OK with that. They made a few tweaks at the deadline that I don't think will burn them long term, and they were up against a Playoff Monster. How they responded in Game 3, is what _should_ have happened in G-2. They lost in G-4, but certainly still played their game. A few lucky bounces their way, and the Series would be 2-2. Win or lose tonight, I won't be pissed. If they went against the long-term plan, and mortgaged the future at the deadline and were _stil_l in this position, I would be furious!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

So Dubnyk had his garbage game just like Hellybuck did, just at a worse time. 
Nice to see the crowd give him a good cheer anyway, and a good win for the Jets.
Bring on the Avs. 

BTW, hopefully not for the last time this year, Go Leafs!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I am not hopeful, but I want to see what these kids can do. They should feel no pressure. Just play your game and don’t fold, that’s all I ask.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

One for Brown, one for Johnsson. 2-0 Leafs middle of the first.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

jb welder said:


> One for Brown, one for Johnsson. 2-0 Leafs middle of the first.


Killer third period, so far. Nerve-wracking, though.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

And they're coming back to Toronto.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

They're trying to give me a stroke. I'll never live to be 118 years old if I keep watching them.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

4-3 Leafs. And now, onto game six.


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

That was the most butt ugly win I've seen in a while, but I guess we'll take game 6 at home


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I couldn’t help but remember Burke’s description of his leafs as a team that was “built for the playoffs “....it doesn’t feel like this team is built that way either.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I know, I know... cry-baby Leaf fan crabbing about the officiating, but c'mon?!?!?!?!? 6-1 in favor of the B's! Nash breaks his own stick on a shot, turns his palms up, and the Ref buys it! Leafs did take some dumb ones, namely Johnsson trying to form a conga line! Did he just come back from a wedding?? Polak was right there!!! Let the guy go.... 

But, a win is a win. 

We'll see tonight.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Go B's Go!!!

^)@#


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

SaucyJack said:


> They're trying to give me a stroke. I'll never live to be 118 years old if I keep watching them.


That may be the key to longevity in that other thread...no junk food, moderate climate, slow pace of life with lots of peaceful walks and gardening, and no Canadian sports teams.
We're all doomed.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Dorian2 said:


> Go B's Go!!!
> 
> ^)@#


I agree! Go B's Go!!!! .............................................and play golf.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Deleted


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

And they're going back to Boston.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Best game for the Leafs so far.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes, I think so too. Game 7 will be very interesting. I hope it's a good close game either way.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Finally.....TML looked like the TML we saw in the reg season!

I still want to see more hunger in Nylander, and Matthews looks more average than 
"generational". Cherrys right, Andersen should have been in the talks for the Vezina. hes their MVP for sure.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Diablo said:


> Finally.....TML looked like the TML we saw in the reg season!
> 
> I still want to see more hunger in Nylander, and Matthews looks more average than
> "generational". Cherrys right, Andersen should have been in the talks for the Vezina. hes their MVP for sure.


Matthews showed some flashes, but it seems like the puck's just not quite bouncing and sitting right for him. There's always something an inch or two off, it's weird. He came close on one of the split-second wristers of his, though. Man, he gets it off his stick quickly.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

jdto said:


> Matthews showed some flashes, but it seems like the puck's just not quite bouncing and sitting right for him. There's always something an inch or two off, it's weird. He came close on one of the split-second wristers of his, though. Man, he gets it off his stick quickly.


ya his shots seem high and out of control. not the sniper we saw in the reg season. hes working hard, but looking mediocre based on his pedigree. I hope he comes up big for Game 7. that will say a lot about who he is.
fortunately, Hyman and Brown are playing above their pay grade, Kadri looks great, and Marner....is just a star.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Diablo said:


> ya his shots seem high and out of control. not the sniper we saw in the reg season. hes working hard, but looking mediocre based on his pedigree. I hope he comes up big for Game 7. that will say a lot about who he is.
> fortunately, Hyman and Brown are playing above their pay grade, Kadri looks great, and Marner....is just a star.


Marner has been fantastic, for sure.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I've been a Bruins fan since the mid 60's. I've also been kind of a Leafs fan since the early 90's when my son got in to hockey and became a leaf fan. So, whoever wins tonight is ok by me. I'm a bit of "root for the under dog" kinda guy so, since the Bruins won the cup recently I'd like to see the leafs get in to the second round. But I expect the Bruins to kick major ass tonight. I wouldn't be surprised to see a blow out. 
Honestly it would be fun to see Vegas take it all and make history.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Gotta send Gardiner packing.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Buggerfuck....................


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Jesus, it's like somebody told them they had the lead and they panicked. I guess I'll have to root for the team with the most Canadian players on it again....


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Another TML choke.
Oh well.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

SaucyJack said:


> Jesus, it's like somebody told them they had the lead and they panicked. I guess I'll have to root for the team with the most Canadian players on it again....


I’m cheering for the Jets.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I like what the league did here in telling Boston to ease up on the Leafs after the first two games. This way they could milk the sheeple fans a bit more and give the Leafs some playoff hope to extend the series to seven games. Strategic and vicious, my favourite way to do things.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

...deleted...


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Diablo said:


> I’m cheering for the Jets.



No can't do that...not enough Canadian players.









I'll probably watch a game here and there until the World Championships come on.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Good. Now I can focus on soccer.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jdto said:


> Good. Now I can focus on soccer.


I have some bad news for you....


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Bye, bye, Leafies. At least you made it interesting.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Diablo said:


> Another TML choke.
> Oh well.



Giving up a one goal lead does not equate to a choke. If anything, it is Boston who nearly choked because they had the Leafs on the ropes after the first two games but got taken to seven games.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

jdto said:


> Good. Now I can focus on soccer.



So you're looking for a cure for insomnia then?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

vadsy said:


> I have some bad news for you....


Yeah, that was a tough shootout, but the regular season is on and we need to dig ourselves out of the hole we're in.



colchar said:


> So you're looking for a cure for insomnia then?


The game that never stops keeps me plenty alert and aware.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

colchar said:


> Giving up a one goal lead does not equate to a choke. If anything, it is Boston who nearly choked because they had the Leafs on the ropes after the first two games but got taken to seven games.


Turning a 4-3 lead into a 7-4 loss, is a choke in my book.

Andersen is the ONLY reason it was a 7 game series. Boston outshot TML in almost every game by 30-50%-When TMl doesn't generate offense, theyre nothing. They out hit TML as well. There was nothing choke about them. unlike TML, they showed up to play every night. They were the superior team (in every area except goaltending) that ran into a goalie on an incredible hot streak.

I'm no fan of Boston but it is what it is when you take the blue-tinted glasses off.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

SaucyJack said:


> No can't do that...not enough Canadian players.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't give a fuck about the players. I care about the fans.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

colchar said:


> So you're looking for a cure for insomnia then?





jdto said:


> ...
> 
> The game that never stops keeps me plenty alert and aware.


its also the game that never seems to get going lol


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Diablo said:


> its also the game that never seems to get going lol


People who don’t get the game see it that way, yeah. There is a ton going on at any given moment when you know what to look for.

I find American/Canadian football excruciatingly boring, for example. On TV, it’s alright, but live? Damn...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

jdto said:


> People who don’t get the game see it that way, yeah. There is a ton going on at any given moment when you know what to look for.
> 
> I find American/Canadian football excruciatingly boring, for example. On TV, it’s alright, but live? Damn...


Ive never been to a football game. I could see how it would be boring...its all short bursts of activity usually only 5-10 seconds followed by 30 seconds of setup after each play. Its overhyped to begin with.

I really enjoyed playing soccer and played it for many years. But pro soccer is just too damn slow...for me, the game would be many times more interesting if they added another player or 2 to each side, and shrunk the nets to give the goalies a fighting chance. soccer goalies are the clowns of the sports world, diving out of the way of the ball because all they can do is guess. I don't need to "look for" things, its not chess, its a sport you play with half your body, like Michael Flatley.

As it is, pro soccer is to me like pro baseball, which can also be rather boring because its predictable and conservative. You know a pop fly will be an easy out. and the game is played too conservatively...base stealing is a rare occurrence and only happens from 1st to 2nd. When you watch little league baseball even just locally, its many times more exciting than what the pros do because of errors and chances taken.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Diablo said:


> Ive never been to a football game. I could see how it would be boring...its all short bursts of activity usually only 5-10 seconds followed by 30 seconds of setup after each play. Its overhyped to begin with.


Agreed.



> I really enjoyed playing soccer and played it for many years. But pro soccer is just too damn slow...for me, the game would be many times more interesting if they added another player or 2 to each side, and shrunk the nets to give the goalies a fighting chance. soccer goalies are the clowns of the sports world, diving out of the way of the ball because all they can do is guess. I don't need to "look for" things, its not chess, its a sport you play with half your body, like Michael Flatley.


LOL...the ball is played with everything except arms and the game is played with the whole body. You played it for many years, so you know that. Those guys are seriously fit. Goalies make saves all the time and are massively important. But hey, if it doesn't appeal to you, no worries. I appreciate the game and the nuances of it. It's not chess, but there is a lot going on around the ball, as well as off it, which make the game interesting to me. Build-up, movement, little plays that turn into big ones etc. It's fascinating to watch the ebb and flow of a match and how plays in key areas affect results in other areas.



> As it is, pro soccer is to me like pro baseball, which can also be rather boring because its predictable and conservative. You know a pop fly will be an easy out. and the game is played too conservatively...base stealing is a rare occurrence and only happens from 1st to 2nd. When you watch little league baseball even just locally, its many times more exciting than what the pros do because of errors and chances taken.


I'm not a huge baseball fan, either, but would rather watch that than football.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

jdto said:


> People who don’t get the game see it that way, yeah. There is a ton going on at any given moment when you know what to look for.


I understand the game as I used to play it. It is boring as shit.

Leaving aside how boring it is and the constant diving, this is soccer in a nutshell for me:


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

colchar said:


> I understand the game as I used to play it. It is boring as shit.
> 
> Leaving aside how boring it is and the constant diving, this is soccer in a nutshell for me:




That was funny. Anyway, everyone has their preferences. It's alright that you can't appreciate the Beautiful Game, I forgive you


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

jdto said:


> That was funny. Anyway, everyone has their preferences. It's alright that you can't appreciate the Beautiful Game, I forgive you



I do appreciate a beautiful game, I'm a hockey fan!


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

Man, you know the Laffs must be out when we're having the old 'soccer vs. baseball' argument again...


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

SaucyJack said:


> I guess I'll have to root for the team with the most Canadian players on it again....





Diablo said:


> I’m cheering for the Jets.





SaucyJack said:


> No can't do that...not enough Canadian players.


So can't cheer for the Jets as they only have 11 Canadian players; unlike the Leafs, who's roster was totally dominated by Canadians with er... 13 ? 



Diablo said:


> Andersen is the ONLY reason it was a 7 game series.


Agree, however, that winning goal by DeBrusk was weak and totally a *must* stop. That to me seemed the turning point and I think they all kind of fell apart after that one. Great game of back and forth scoring till then, I thought it would continue that way after the 4-4 tying goal, then be a crap shoot as to who would score the winner. But instead, the Leafs didn't seem to show up for the 3rd period.


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

Anderson was hot & cold. He had amazing streaks, like somehow winning game 5 for them, then let in more than a few softies as well - the winning goal last night as jb mentions, but the tying one too. Can't pin anything on him though, there were more than a few Leafs who looked like they were 'gaining valuable experience' out there rather than being right on top of their games at all times. Was great to see some stronger than expected series' from the likes of Hyman, Marner, Kapanen etc. Let's hope they make the jump to round #2 next year!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

SIXTEEN Canadians on the roster. A Canadian starting goalie. Canadian coach. Canadian GM. FOUR Canadians on the leadership team. That's right...the team most deserving of Canadian support...your Las Vegas Golden Knights! That would be incredible if they won Stanley in their first year!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I'm going to go back to a previous statement,in where I said I would not be overly upset if they lost the series. And.... I am not upset. I wish they played Game 7 like they did 5&6, but they didn't. Well, they did for 2 periods...

Anyway, they dug a hole too big to climb out of, but they pushed a good, fundamentals based team to the brink, and have not strayed from the overall plan, and that's to build a long term winning team. They could have made more moves at the deadline, and pushed the B's.... but, what if they _still_ ended up put out in the first round?? Farm and futures sold, out in the 1st, and scratching their heads... We've seen that game plan, and it didn't work. Shanny is being true to his word, but the "exciting hockey" he promised is here sooner than even he predicted.

My allegiances really should move to the Jets, but I can't..... they move to the Pens, like they do almost every year around this time. I do hope Tampa annihilates Boston though.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

....and to chime in on Euro-Football. It _is_ a beautiful game!! I am looking forward to the World Cup. I used to think it was boring, but not anymore. I love watching the set plays build, and there are no stoppages. Watching very elite players, with unbelievable skills, set up, and execute the set plays is very entertaining... to me. Well, to hundreds of thousands around the world actually.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

SWLABR said:


> ....and to chime in on Euro-Football. It _is_ a beautiful game!! I am looking forward to the World Cup. I used to think it was boring, but not anymore. I love watching the set plays build, and there are no stoppages. Watching very elite players, with unbelievable skills, set up, and execute the set plays is very entertaining... to me. Well, to hundreds of thousands around the world actually.


I apologize for going briefly off topic but as I've never formally played soccer, it is a mystery when I watch the occasional game. Several successes I had coaching school teams were due to the skills of my players and what they taught me! I don't know where "build ups" are leading because it just looks like random passing and I don't know what it's trying to accomplish from the opposing defence. It takes so long. I've chosen a BPL team to support the last few seasons and have cheered them away from relegation a couple of times. I enjoy the talented plays, the passion of the fans and I will watch the World Cup and look forward to discussions that may develop in an accompanying GC thread. I just need a deeper insight.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

zontar said:


> Well bring on the playoffs
> And I'll make some predictions--including upsets, possibly.
> 
> Nashville over Colorado
> ...


Made some, missed some...
2-2 in the West & 3-1 in the East...

How about some round 2 predictions?
Why not...
Winnipeg over Nashville 
San Jose over Vegas (They will recover from game 1)
Pittsburgh over Washington (Although I'd like to be wrong about that one)
Boston over Tampa Bay


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

zontar said:


> Made some, missed some...
> 2-2 in the West & 3-1 in the East...
> 
> How about some round 2 predictions?
> ...


I think Winnipeg will take Nashville
Vegas over San Jose
Pittsburg over Washington and I like it that way although I am starting to feel a little sorry for Ovechkin
Tampa over Boston.

I would like to see Pittsburg threepeat with them and Vegas in the final. If not Pittsburg then I think it would be really great to see Vegas, in its first season win the cup. I just can't see them getting past Winnipeg unless Fleury stands on his head.


----------



## JHall55 (Dec 6, 2016)

Steadfastly said:


> I think Winnipeg will take Nashville
> Vegas over San Jose
> Pittsburg over Washington and I like it that way although I am starting to feel a little sorry for Ovechkin
> Tampa over Boston.


I agree on all counts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Our household has a family pool for $5 a round .
My picks are
Jets in 6
Vegas in 7
TB in 7
Caps in 6

I’m nervous about a couple of these lol


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

My picks for 2nd Round: 

Winnipeg over Nashville. da' Peg will ride the White Wave as far as they can
Vegas over SJ.... they just seem so unstoppable!
Pittsburgh over Washington, cause as much as I dislike Malkin, I dislike Ovi more.
Boston vs Tampa Bay I can't predict.... my heart says TB. It's not that I want them to win, I want Boston to lose!

I can't begin to call how many games any of these will go though.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

If you had put 1000$ on Vegas at the beginning of the season to win, and they do, you would be 500,000$ richer! Ok....499,000$ richer.
I would love to see the Jets win the cup. They are playing great and Laine is on a cold steak. If he gets hot....look out!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

capnjim said:


> If you had put 1000$ on Vegas at the beginning of the season to win, and they do, you would be 500,000$ richer! Ok....499,000$ richer.
> I would love to see the Jets win the cup. They are playing great and Laine is on a cold steak. If he gets hot....look out!


I think they have a real shot. They are also pretty healthy right now which helps a lot in the playoffs.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Round 2 is a blast so far!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Bye, bye, Boston.

Sorry, Boston fans.

During the handshake people shook Marchand's hand and that was all. When they shook Bergeron's hand, there was respect and a number of conversations. I wonder why the difference?................................


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Bye, byr, Boston.
> 
> Sorry, Boston fans.
> 
> Suring the handshake people shook Marchand's hand and that was all. When they shook Bergeron's hand, there was respect and a number of conversations. I wonder why the difference?................................


Maybe bye bye Marchand from the Bruins too. I doubt anyone in that organization was too keen on his antics. Hopefully goes the way of Sean Avery.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jb welder said:


> Maybe bye bye Marchand from the Bruins too. I doubt anyone in that organization was too keen on his antics. Hopefully goes the way of Sean Avery.


Yes, he needs a big time attitude adjustment.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

And now, bye, bye San Jose. Fleury continues to impress with the Vegas Knights.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> And now, bye, bye San Jose. Fleury continues to impress with the Vegas Knights.


Somewhere Bettman has an huge grin on his face...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

jb welder said:


> Maybe bye bye Marchand from the Bruins too. I doubt anyone in that organization was too keen on his antics. Hopefully goes the way of Sean Avery.


I don't think so...hes arguably one of their best players and known to be a really good guy OFF the ice. any team in the NHL would take him. heck he was one of the stars of Team Canada.
The bruins couldn't give a shit what we in Canada think of him.

He might get a talking to, but I doubt much more than that....and I think that's only if its determined that his antics were ineffective. if they helped them win, he'd have carte blanche to do whatever he wants. it all comes down to results: whether he hurts or helps the team.
I personally don't think that licking shit is effective. it didn't distract any of the players nor did it goad them into something impulsive. all the players want to draw penalties not take a cheap one for a pointless retaliation.

if anyone deserves their asses handed to them over this, its the league and the refs. its an embarrassment, and Marchand should have been put in the box for unsportsmanlike behavior, and/or fined by the league. the officiating in general has been an embarassment.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

zontar said:


> Somewhere Bettman has an huge grin on his face...


I'm not so sure about this. There has always been hesitation from pro sports about going to Vegas with regard to gambling and the idea of 'fixes' etc. If Vegas wins the cup first year in, the speculation about it having been fixed will go on forever.
And how about resale value of existing teams? "No thanks, we'd prefer an expansion team and one of those 'miracle' drafts, thanks."
Although it will increase the value of an expansion franchise I guess.
I think up top they may be a bit nervous about Vegas winning it all first time out.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

If Pittsburg doesn't win, I'd love to see Vegas take the cup. The the Jets would be my third choice.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

jb welder said:


> I'm not so sure about this. There has always been hesitation from pro sports about going to Vegas with regard to gambling and the idea of 'fixes' etc. If Vegas wins the cup first year in, the speculation about it having been fixed will go on forever.
> And how about resale value of existing teams? "No thanks, we'd prefer an expansion team and one of those 'miracle' drafts, thanks."
> Although it will increase the value of an expansion franchise I guess.
> I think up top they may be a bit nervous about Vegas winning it all first time out.


Well I do know that Bettman seemed to bend over backwards to get Vegas int he NHL--there is an interest in going there & in being first--so the NHL did that.
And to see the team succeed--he is elated 
yes there is the whole gambling thing--but I think hey have eased up on that---as long as there is no fix or betting against yourself--that kind of thing--but with the internet that can happen anywhere.

When they opened up the most recent expansion rounds that got Vegas a team they were targeting Vegas & Seattle--when Seattle didn't apply that put a kink in things--but now that they have a new arena deal on the way--Seattle is pretty much in.

So I am VERY sure of this...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, it took them 7 games but the Jets are going to the Western Conference finals. They look good enough to win the cup. I think it will be them or the Lightning. Time will tell.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

jb welder said:


> I'm not so sure about this. There has always been hesitation from pro sports about going to Vegas with regard to gambling and the idea of 'fixes' etc. If Vegas wins the cup first year in, the speculation about it having been fixed will go on forever.
> And how about resale value of existing teams? "No thanks, we'd prefer an expansion team and one of those 'miracle' drafts, thanks."
> Although it will increase the value of an expansion franchise I guess.
> I think up top they may be a bit nervous about Vegas winning it all first time out.


While I think LV winning the cup is a really fun story, I think too much is being made of this honestly.
While they've had a lot of good fortune, they've also been a really smart team. Not unlike another smart and lucky team, the inaugural Colorado Avalanche who won a cup their first year in the league (yes, they came from QC where they were *becoming* a good team, but still).

The great thing about hockey is, its so unpredictable. Unlike football or basketball, where a Tom Brady or Lebron James (fact, raptors fans) can almost guarantee a top result, theres many more moving pieces in hockey. if TML drafted Sidney it would not have guaranteed them 3 Stanley cups by this date. I doubt theyd have even 1, and SC87 would look more like Tavares than the superstar he is. why? because historically (this millennium please), TMl has been a shit organization....

A new entry in the league should have a fighting shot...if for economics alone. its painful to watch a team try to break ground in a new hockey market while sitting at the bottom of the standings for years. We need less Coyotes, not more. I'm critical of Bettmann, but I think the plan this time was a good one. From my personal perspective, what did TML really lose, for example? if you had to give up someone really good, chances are you either were hoarding and under utilizing players and thus maybe already a benefactor of some mighty good luck, or made a dumb choice on who to protect....so, looks good on ya!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Well that looked a lot better. Jets playing their game. Hope they can keep it up. Feel bad for Rinne though. 
After all those years of disappointment with no moves at the trade deadline, the Stasny pickup this year is looking like a masterstroke.



Diablo said:


> if you had to give up someone really good, chances are you either were hoarding and under utilizing players and thus maybe already a benefactor of some mighty good luck, or made a dumb choice on who to protect....so, looks good on ya!


I think 'no-trade' clauses are also a factor and teams may have to start being a bit more stingy with them. Then again, how many expansions do you have to worry about, it should be a pretty rare thing.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

All my support is now firmly behind the Jets. The Canadian drought needs to end, and they have a legitimate shot to do it!


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Jesus Pekka Rinne is taking a lot of heat today for letting in a couple of goals. I though it was too early to yank him.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

SaucyJack said:


> Jesus Pekka Rinne is taking a lot of heat today for letting in a couple of goals. I though it was too early to yank him.


yea, the loss should be blamed on Subban, for diving,,. Preds lost the blessings of the hockey gods after that


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

...as they should have.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

SaucyJack said:


> Jesus Pekka Rinne is taking a lot of heat today for letting in a couple of goals. I though it was too early to yank him.


Its unfortunate because hes such an integral part of the team....but ive never seen a goalie look so sad when he got pulled....angry, frustrated, but not sad.

a game 7 collapse is huge even if its not entirely the goalies fault...TML never treated Reimer the same after the Boston series.
And a decade before, Ottawa rode a horse named Lalime who played outstanding for them for several years and for not much money....until the game 7 against Toronto virtually shut down his career.
Hope Rinne pulls it together next year.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I would like to see Vegas win. I like Fleury and it would be a feather in his cap to have Pittsburg let him go and then win the cup with another team. Plus, it would be historic. I can't see them beating the Jets, though.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I am predicting a win for the W's in his round...

So a Winnipeg vs Washington final


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

zontar said:


> I am predicting a win for the W's in his round...
> 
> So a Winnipeg vs Washington final


I am too...or at least, that’s what I’m hoping for.
But it wouldn’t surprise me if both those team lost.
All 4 are strong teams.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> I would like to see Vegas win. I like Fleury and it would be a feather in his cap to have Pittsburg let him go and then win the cup with another team. Plus, it would be historic. I can't see them beating the Jets, though.


Winnipeg fans deserve a win 100x more than LV fans...and who really cares if Fleury gets ANOTHER cup ring?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Gee. I thought Steadly was so big on the "buy Canadian" thing.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jb welder said:


> Gee. I thought Steadly was so big on the "buy Canadian" thing.


There is not a drop of nationalism in my body but I love Canadians every bit as much as Europeans, Asians, Orientals and Boston Bruin fans, especially if they play hockey and guitar.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Diablo said:


> I am too...or at least, that’s what I’m hoping for.
> But it wouldn’t surprise me if both those team lost.
> All 4 are strong teams.


I wouldn't be surprised either-of any of the possible finals match ups


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> There is not a drop of nationalism in my body ...


well thats unfortunate


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Diablo said:


> Winnipeg fans deserve a win 100x more than LV fans...and who really cares if Fleury gets ANOTHER cup ring?


I've found after a bit of research that the "most Canadian" team when you consider players, coaching and management nationalities is LV. On roster alone, Winnipeg has 39% Canadian versus 61% Canadian for Vegas.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

leftysg said:


> I've found after a bit of research that the "most Canadian" team when you consider players, coaching and management nationalities is LV. On roster alone, Winnipeg has 39% Canadian versus 61% Canadian for Vegas.


Okay, that does it, I'm switching over to the Jets.

Seriously, though, there are some great hockey players from all over the world with different personalities, both good and bad.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

There is one team that can bring the cup home. At this point I don't really care if the players are mexicans or martians for that matter.  It's been way too long.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

leftysg said:


> I've found after a bit of research that the "most Canadian" team when you consider players, coaching and management nationalities is LV. On roster alone, Winnipeg has 39% Canadian versus 61% Canadian for Vegas.


As I said in my post, I don't really care that much about the players...its the fans that deserve it (Winnipeg). The players are already well taken care of.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jb welder said:


> *There is one team that can bring the cup home*. At this point I don't really care if the players are mexicans or martians for that matter.  It's been way too long.


The Winnivegas Martians?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

If Helleybuyck can't steal the series from Fleury I think we'll be done.
After a couple of cups, I think Fleury's 'choke under pressure days' are long gone. Seeing him tickle Wheeler's ear like that shows just how loose and in the zone he is, he's having a blast out there.
I started getting a queasy feeling when the Jets fans started the _Fleury_ chant after Connor's goal in game 2. Getting way ahead of themselves. It's been all downhill since.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jb welder said:


> If Helleybuyck can't steal the series from Fleury I think we'll be done.
> After a couple of cups, I think Fleury's 'choke under pressure days' are long gone. Seeing him tickle Wheeler's ear like that shows just how loose and in the zone he is, he's having a blast out there.
> I started getting a queasy feeling when the Jets fans started the _Fleury_ chant after Connor's goal in game 2. Getting way ahead of themselves. It's been all downhill since.


The ear tickling was cute. You gotta love Fleury's sense of humour and it is so much better than the Marchand's licking. It is one of the most exciting series so far for me.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

jb welder said:


> If Helleybuyck can't steal the series from Fleury I think we'll be done.
> After a couple of cups, I think Fleury's 'choke under pressure days' are long gone. Seeing him tickle Wheeler's ear like that shows just how loose and in the zone he is, he's having a blast out there.
> I started getting a queasy feeling when the Jets fans started the _Fleury_ chant after Connor's goal in game 2. Getting way ahead of themselves. It's been all downhill since.


Fleurys in a no pressure situation...hes got what 3-4 cup rings already? he doesn't have to worry about losing his job (he already lost it in Pit), and LV are a bunch of overperforming misfits that no one thought would get this far at the beginning of the season.
I don't think theres a ton of pressure for this team other than to get to the next even more fun stage.

Although for the ownership, I do think there is some pressure....The Phoenix fiasco has to be in the back of their minds (A Palin could see Glendale across the desert from the Vegas strip) , and literally the same year hockey came to LV, so did the NFL....and we all know how much Americans love football, so if VGK don't dig their heels in, they'll instantly be the second game in town, in a town that was pretty used to not having any.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Diablo said:


> Fleurys in a no pressure situation...hes got what 3-4 cup rings already? he doesn't have to worry about losing his job (he already lost it in Pit), and LV are a bunch of overperforming misfits that no one thought would get this far at the beginning of the season..


An ex Winnipeger, now living in Vegas, bet $20 in October that the Golden Knights would win the Cup. Maybe she didn’t believe it then but now she stands to take home $4k.

Can I put done a bet now that if Vegas wins the Cup, someone will make a movie about it.....

Still though, Go Jets Go....


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

StratCat said:


> An ex Winnipeger, now living in Vegas, bet $20 in October that the Golden Knights would win the Cup. Maybe she didn’t believe it then but now she stands to take home $4k.
> 
> Can I put done a bet now that if Vegas wins the Cup, someone will make a movie about it.....
> 
> Still though, Go Jets Go....


Vegas 1-Winnipeg 0. I mean 1-1, er no, Vegas 2-Winnipeg 1. The goals are coming fast and furious.

And the final score: Fleury 3 - Winnipeg 2


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

If Vegas gets by the Jets, and it's looking like they might.... they HAVE TO, HAVE TO win the Cup!!! 

In the first few years of the Expansion (6 to 12) all the "Original Six" were in the East, all the Expansion teams were in the West, so it made perfect sense that a "new" team would go to the Finals in their first year (St Louis did it a few) but then got killed by (usually Montreal) in the Finals. So if Vegas do get there in their first year, it won't be record setting, it will only be if they win. 

.... I know, I know... it's a different time, and back then StL were just the best of the new teams, where Vegas has had to go against established teams the whole way. I'm just sayin', it ain't been done, till they do it! 

Still pulling for the Jets though... 

On a slightly negative note. I'm finding myself really disliking Laine. I have no idea why. Unlike Marchant who's "a good player" but a total douche, Laine is just good! He hasn't done anything specific for me to dislike him. I just do!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

SWLABR said:


> If Vegas gets by the Jets, and it's looking like they might.... they HAVE TO, HAVE TO win the Cup!!!
> 
> In the first few years of the Expansion (6 to 12) all the "Original Six" were in the East, all the Expansion teams were in the West, so it made perfect sense that a "new" team would go to the Finals in their first year (St Louis did it a few) but then got killed by (usually Montreal) in the Finals. So if Vegas do get there in their first year, it won't be record setting, it will only be if they win.
> 
> ...


Have to agree...with the addition of Boston also beating the Blues a couple of times I believe...flying Bobby Orr! My fave expansion team from '67 was the Minnesota North Stars. Loved the logo although the Oakland Seals rocked it too. Oh and remember when Pittsburgh used to wear white and two shades of blue which are cool colours suitable for a penguin. Go Knights!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

leftysg said:


> Have to agree...with the addition of Boston also beating the Blues a couple of times I believe...flying Bobby Orr! My fave expansion team from '67 was the Minnesota North Stars. Loved the logo although the Oakland Seals rocked it too. Oh and remember when Pittsburgh used to wear white and two shades of blue which are cool colours suitable for a penguin. Go Golden Knights!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

This last game was an excellent one really showing how the speed of Vegas controlled the Jets. I really didn't expect to see Vegas take this series but I have been proven wrong again.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Well that sucked.
Time to move on. Go Fleury!



leftysg said:


> the Oakland Seals rocked it too.


I'm still referring to Vegas as the 'Golden Seals' when I'm giving some of my friends that support them a hard time.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jb welder said:


> Well that sucked.
> Time to move on. Go Fleury!
> 
> 
> I'm still referring to Vegas as the* 'Golden Seals'* when I'm giving some of my friends that support them a hard time.


Well, the way they are playing they might just _"seal"_ the whole deal.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

leftysg said:


> Have to agree...with the addition of Boston also beating the Blues a couple of times I believe...flying Bobby Orr! My fave expansion team from '67 was the Minnesota North Stars. Loved the logo although the Oakland Seals rocked it too. Oh and remember when Pittsburgh used to wear white and two shades of blue which are cool colours suitable for a penguin. Go Knights!


Yep, Boston won against the Blues too. I have that signed, framed Flying Goal on my wall. I met Bobby a few years ago at a golf course, and he sent our entire foursome signed pics. What a classy gentleman. 

Those blue/blue/white Pens jersey's are still my favorite, even though those colours have nothing to do with actual penguins. I like when they still bring them out as throwbacks for special occasions. 

So just waiting on the winner in the East to see who the Knights will face. I hope it's Tampa. I think that would make for the best series.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> So just waiting on the winner in the East to see who the Knights will face. I hope it's Tampa. I think that would make for the best series.


I would have thought that until last night...man, WAS can bang!
They were pounding TBL.
Hope they keep up that intensity.
But Vasilevskiy is a monster in goal. Best ive seen in the playoffs all around.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, one "W" got in but I thought it would be the other "W".


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Just one word: FINALLY!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> On a slightly negative note. I'm finding myself really disliking Laine. I have no idea why. Unlike Marchant who's "a good player" but a total douche, Laine is just good! He hasn't done anything specific for me to dislike him. I just do!


its the beard 
After this year I wonder how ppl feel about Laine vs Matthews (#2 vs #1 picks). I think the gap between the 2 of them is less than it usually is between a #1 and 2 pick....and theres a case to be made as well for Laine having an edge. Will this be the next Sid vs Ovi rivalry?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Diablo said:


> its the beard
> After this year I wonder how ppl feel about Laine vs Matthews (#2 vs #1 picks). I think the gap between the 2 of them is less than it usually is between a #1 and 2 pick....and theres a case to be made as well for Laine having an edge. Will this be the next Sid vs Ovi rivalry?


Sid & Ovi were drafted in different years, but because of a lock-out, they went head-to-head for the Calder. Without looking it up, I think Sid won... I could be wrong. Mathews deserved the Calder against Laine in their 1st year, but that ugly f**ker has certainly made a name for himself this year. As with Sid, I've (almost) always liked him, Ovi, the polar opposite. Mathews can do no wrong. Till he signs elsewhere for too much $$$$, then I'll hate him! 

GO KNIGHTS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

GOOOOO Vegas


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

The finals have 2 great stories ... the rejects of Las Vegas and the perennial playoff chokers of Washington.
I'm an Ovi guy (so sick of the SC87 media hype machine) and a friend of the family works for the Caps organization so I'm pulling for them a little more than Vegas, but its a great story no matter who wins and a must-see series for hockey fans. This has been one of my favorites playoffs in a long time.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm in the same boat, it's a win/win, I'll be happy with Fleury or Ovi. 

On a side note, thanks to those who have hung in here for love of the _game_. It's tough at this time of the year to find people to talk playoff hockey with. Most seem to fall by the wayside when their particular team folds.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I've seen the Caps over the years through series where my Rangers have been victorious and when the Caps prevailed. So I was familiar with a number of their players and their style. LV has been a breath of fresh air with their speed and attacking style. Being a new team from the west it was hard to get a handle on them during the season with their usually later start times. They will have to get early leads or I can see them having trouble handling Washington's shutdown game. I really like their players and the atmosphere that has been created. I'm trying to visualize the pregame opening...the knight is going to slay a Capital...what's a Capital?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Let the games begin!


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Just watching the intro to Game 1...

WTF have they done to our game????

Edit: I wonder what the closing ceremonies will be like if Vegas wins.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Maybe they'll do a cross promotion with WWE or something.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Quite the opening show. I expected something over the top like that from Vegas.

The hockey game eclipsed the show by a long shot IMHO. The skating was some of the fastest I've seen.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> Quite the opening show. I expected something over the top like that from Vegas.
> 
> The hockey game eclipsed the show by a long shot IMHO. The skating was some of the fastest I've seen.


The ‘half time show’ was almost as ´good’ as the opening ceromonies.

Agreed on the game. When the rubber hit the ice, life was back to normal.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

That was a good game to watch. I don't really have a favourite team though.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Just realized the finals are the worst expansion team in the NHL vs the best


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Great series, feels like Caps have adapted and are matching LVK.
I’m sticking with Caps in 6.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

After all that pregame BS I've gotten anti-Vegas and am all in for the Caps now too. Maybe Vegas is finally getting tired, I hope so.
Ovi seems to have grabbed the series by the scruff of the neck and I hope he finally gets his Cup!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I love the Vegas pregame stuff. Way better than Sting and Shaggy or whoever it was. Pat Sajak...! Pat I'd luck to buy a 
V...G...K...C...U...P.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Um, hello Vegas? planning the parade prematurely is a good way to jinx yourself 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1003721041036734464


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

Nice for the Caps to finally win one!

Kinda sucked having to follow along with the (Ontario) election results during the game though, really wrecked the feel of the game. Happy for Ovi, Backstrom & the guys that have been at it so long tho!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Great ending to the year. Caps deserved it, LVK should be proud of themselves, and their fans were awesome!
The sheer joy and elation from Ovi and the Caps was very memorable.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice to see the Caps finally prevail! Especially for Ovi & Holtby. Great result to a very good final round.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Diablo said:


> Great ending to the year. Caps deserved it, *LVK should be proud of themselves, and their fans were awesome*!
> The sheer joy and elation from Ovi and the Caps was very memorable.


Gonna be a cold bucket of water if they play like an expansion team is _supposed_ to for the next few years...

Good to see though. I still don't like Ovi, but he certainly *looked* like a Captain this year. The leadership we've all been waiting for him to display came out. Can't deny he was willing drag that team over the finish line come Hell or high-water.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> Gonna be a cold bucket of water if they play like an expansion team is _supposed_ to for the next few years...
> 
> Good to see though. I still don't like Ovi, but he certainly *looked* like a Captain this year. The leadership we've all been waiting for him to display came out. Can't deny he was willing drag that team over the finish line come Hell or high-water.


Ya, the problem with cup appearances is, anyone with a contract coining up is going to want a premium in their next contract.
The plus side, they have lots of trade bait to dangle.
The work has just begun for their GM.
This year was a great opportunity for them to showcase the Vegas hockey experience across the countries...all the pregame stuff for example, and they seized it. That’s going to buy them some time. It’s going to be on the must-see list of a lot of tourists.

I’m not surprised by OV....but Im glad others can see it now...ppl had a lot of expectations for a winger. He did have to step up his playoff performance.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I can see why any team other than the Caps would feel disappointed--they didn't win the Cup--but most teams had something to feel good about--probably none more on the side of the losing teams than the Golden Knights.
Who knows what will happen next year?
Free agency,retirements, trades, the draft, new players coming up, injuries, slumps, players stepping it up, etc...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

zontar said:


> I can see why any team other than the Caps would feel disappointed--they didn't win the Cup--but most teams had something to feel good about--probably none more on the side of the losing teams than the Golden Knights.
> Who knows what will happen next year?
> Free agency,retirements, trades, the draft, new players coming up, injuries, slumps, players stepping it up, etc...


If I was a GM of one of , well most of the other teams in the league, I would view the LVK cup appearance as a bit of a slap in the face.
How can you not feel a little embarrassed by a team thrown together a little over a year ago, with players discarded (or at least not protected) by other GM's, without whining about not getting top draft picks, salary cap, franchise player, "needing several years for a (re)build", management that had never won a cup before etc.

If I was Glenn Sather, for example, id be watching Game 7 of the finals with a cigar shaped gun in my mouth (figuratively of course..."too soon") ready to go if LVK won.
Doug Wilson should have been watching from his yacht, ready to jump in the ocean at Santa Barbara with a bacon suit on.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Diablo said:


> If I was a GM of one of , well most of the other teams in the league, I would view the LVK cup appearance as a bit of a slap in the face.
> How can you not feel a little embarrassed by a team thrown together a little over a year ago, with players discarded (or at least not protected) by other GM's, without whining about not getting top draft picks, salary cap, franchise player, "needing several years for a (re)build", management that had never won a cup before etc.
> 
> If I was Glenn Sather, for example, id be watching Game 7 of the finals with a cigar shaped gun in my mouth (figuratively of course..."too soon") ready to go if LVK won.
> Doug Wilson should have been watching from his yacht, ready to jump in the ocean at Santa Barbara with a bacon suit on.


Actually doesn't bother me one bit. I believe George McPhee was given over a year to make a plan (speed and depth), observe talent, and make his selections. He was fortunate that MAF fell into his lap from Pittsburgh and other franchises made talent available based on contracts, perceived talent. They hired a great coach who built an "us against all" attitude. I'd have no problem cheering for them down the road. They are better than half the leagues talent even before their draft picks. (Sather is the Rangers president, Jeff Gorton is their GM handling the rebuild,,thank goodness).


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Bye bye Hoffman. I'm surprised he didn't cut her loose whether he was staying or not. Those kind of 'issues' are going to keep cropping up elsewhere. But if the mgmt. thinks Karlsson will take less money as a result, they're dreaming.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

jb welder said:


> Bye bye Hoffman. I'm surprised he didn't cut her loose whether he was staying or not. Those kind of 'issues' are going to keep cropping up elsewhere. But if the mgmt. thinks Karlsson will take less money as a result, they're dreaming.


Nah, they’re both gone.
Hoffman has to straighten out his gf....he’s got millions at stake. And to a young rich, athlete, she’s a commodity.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

So any predictions the Awards winners?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Rinne seems to be favoured for the Vezina. I think he may get it for being up at the top tier for several years now, or 'paying his dues' if that's what the voters are after. If it's biggest surprise, or 'where would team be without him' I'd say Helleybuyck.
I think good arguments can be made for either as 'best goalie' for the season.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well no big surprises--but yes so e could have gone differently & not been surprising either.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Boy, I was glad my wife was out picking up the girls when the Broncos made it to the stage so I could dice a half dozen onions in peace.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

And the Tavares sweepstakes have begun.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

My teams not in on it so ...crickets. He's just holding up the trade market so make up your mind JT.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

my prediction...JT stays put, they seem motivated to make real changes now...second choice= he goes to Boston.
I wouldn't have confidence in him coming to loserville...err...TML...but his fiance is an Ontario girl...they can have a lot of sway, while being somewhat detached from the hockey insider mindshare. she doesnt seem like the usual bleach blonde hockey wag bimbo. so TML is the wild card.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

leftysg said:


> My teams not in on it so ...crickets. He's just holding up the trade market so make up your mind JT.



He can't do anything until July 1st. He can talk to teams, but they aren't allowed to do anything before free agency opens.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Diablo said:


> my prediction...JT stays put, they seem motivated to make real changes now...second choice= he goes to Boston.
> I wouldn't have confidence in him coming to loserville...err...TML...but his fiance is an Ontario girl...they can have a lot of sway, while being somewhat detached from the hockey insider mindshare. she doesnt seem like the usual bleach blonde hockey wag bimbo. so TML is the wild card.


Loserville? Right.......

He might stay on the island, but there is no way he goes to Boston. I don't think they are even on the list of teams that he is meeting with.

If he moves Toronto is the most likely location, particularly as his fiance has just started a new job at a Mississauga hospital.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

colchar said:


> Loserville? Right.......


50+ years of losing.....











colchar said:


> He might stay on the island, but there is no way he goes to Boston. I don't think they are even on the list of teams that he is meeting with.
> 
> If he moves Toronto is the most likely location, particularly as his fiance has just started a new job at a Mississauga hospital.


Tavares schedules six team meetings in L.A. - Article - TSN

I still think Boston is a better fit, more attractive to someone who wants to win, and pretty close to where hes played his NHL career.
I think their personal attachments to Toronto (if they have any) hold more weight than her $50-70k/yr job. at the same time, TO can be an intimidating place to play, and likely less lucrative. Hockey players aren't around the house that much during the season anyway, no matter where they live.
Tampa Bay has its benefits as well. but can they afford him (and the rest of their core)?


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

Laffs were supposedly talking to Bozak about coming back if they didn't land Tavares ... Bozak now expected to sign with St. Louis & Tavares hasn't signed with Isles...

Tavares in blue & white shortly?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

AlBDarned said:


> Tavares in blue & white shortly?


Confirmed.


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

Here's a few of todays signings:
Travares signs with Maple Leafs
Bozak signs with The Blues
JVR signs with Flyers
Komorov signs with Islanders
Bernier signs with Red Wings
Stastny signs with Golden Knights

TD


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow, exciting news! TML has a true captain.
In spite of all the talking heads annointing that on Matthews, I never saw any inkling of him having that personality or desire.

Sad to see Bozak and JVR gone. 

Still hoping for some defence, maybe a stronger backup goalie.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I thought the backup goal tending was great last year.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

SaucyJack said:


> I thought the backup goal tending was great last year.



It was. McBackup did exactly what was required of him and has earned another year with the team. Babcock doesn't like worrying about his goalies and this pair gives him exactly what he wants - reliability.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

SaucyJack said:


> I thought the backup goal tending was great last year.


ideally id prefer if they had someone who could be relied on for longer stretches if anything did happen to Andersen. Last year, if Andersen would've went down for any significant duration, it could have meant missing the playoffs. Will Freddy have another year like last year? I hope so, but wouldn't count on it.
Never overestimate your goaltending,


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

For Toronto | By Tyler Bozak


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

Diablo said:


> For Toronto | By Tyler Bozak


That's class, man.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Diablo said:


> For Toronto | By Tyler Bozak


Yes the media makes it out to be the Cups but this is what humanity is about and what pro athletes can offer. Class act indeed. I'll scan the Blues'boxscores and cheer him on. I wonder, do the Blues have a 35?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

colchar said:


> It was. McBackup did exactly what was required of him and has earned another year with the team. Babcock doesn't like worrying about his goalies and this pair gives him exactly what he wants - reliability.


Not sure why then they would trade Martin for McBackup II.  Just to flip him or will they trade McBackup 'classic'?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

jb welder said:


> Not sure why then they would trade Martin for McBackup II.  Just to flip him or will they trade McBackup 'classic'?



The goalie they traded for is a minor leaguer so isn't taking McBackup's spot.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

colchar said:


> The goalie they traded for is a minor leaguer so isn't taking McBackup's spot.


So Pickard, Sparks, Kaskisuo and now McAdam for how many minor league spots? Pickard or Sparks reportedly could move?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

jb welder said:


> So Pickard, Sparks, Kaskisuo and now McAdam for how many minor league spots? Pickard or Sparks reportedly could move?



I am not sure Sparks will ever make the NHL with the Leafs. Babcock doesn't like to have to think about his goalies - he likes to set out who is playing when (barring injury) and then not have to worry about them. So he likes McBackup because he just goes in and does his job. I can see Sparks or Picard being moved, and it would probably be Sparks because he might fetch the highest return coming off of the Calder Cup win.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

On another note, we have a friend in the Caps organization...my wife is seeing the Stanley Cup this morning. I got to stay home and take my 8 yr old to her figure skating clubs Broadway revue show lol. Remind me again why Fathers Day isn't half the event that Mothers Day is?

The dude from the Mastercard commercials who transports it is there...but its different. hes in cargo shorts and flip-flops, no white gloves lol.


----------

